# Smoked Dried Beef with lots of Qview



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2010)

OK guys & gals, I've been waiting to try this for a long time, and I can finally do it the way I wanted to, now that I have the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER.
Now I can put on all the steady smoke I want to, regardless of whether I have heat going or not.

Dried Beef and American Cheese with Miracle Whip on white bread has always been my favorite "lunch-box" sammie. That's what I carried on construction jobs, Beth Steel jobs, and cabinetmaking jobs.
Just about every deer I ever shot had at least one hind quarter turned into "Dried Venison" by one of our local butcher shops in SE Pennsylvania.

Now I can finally make my own:

Preparation:
I trimmed all fat off of each Eye Round.
Mixed 3 ounces (6 TBS) of TQ with 12 ounces of water, and injected 2 ounces of this solution into the middle of each 3LB Eye Round.
Rubbed 1 1/2 ounces (3 TBS) of TQ and 1 tablespoon of Brown Sugar on each 3 LB Eye Round.
Put each Eye Round in it's own individual Zip-Lock bag & put in fridge at 37˚/38˚ for about 10 days.
Remove from fridge, rinse & soak in ice water for 1 hour, draining once at the half hour mark.
Dry each piece the best you can with paper towels.
Put on smoker rack & put in fridge unwrapped overnight to start drying.

NOTE: In the future I will cut my eye rounds, or whatever meat I use into thinner pieces (3" thick, or less).

This would eliminate having to mix TQ with water & injecting it into the meat.

All the curing would be done from the outside of the meat.

Next Day:
Preheat Smoker to 100˚.
Put meat in smoker for 1 hour at 100˚----No smoke.
Light both ends of the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER filled with Hickory dust, and put in smoker.
After second hour is up, bump to 130˚.
After hour 5, A-MAZE-N-SMOKER stopped smoking (4 hours), so I pulled it out, reloaded it with Cherry dust, re-lit it, and stuck it back in.
Then I bumped the heat to 150˚.
After hour 6, bump it up to 160˚.
After 8 1/2 hours, the smoke stopped (3 1/2 hours), so I removed the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER, and bumped it up to 170˚.
At the end of 10 hours, bump up to 180˚.
Stay at 180˚ until the internal temp hits at least 158˚ on each piece.
Total was 13 hours.
This stuff is unbelievable !

Enjoy the Qview:

Four Eye Rounds @ $3.20 per pound:








There's the little guy that made this easy (A-MAZE-N-SMOKER) burning from both ends:







Look at the nice smoke coming out of my MES vent:







One Eye Round done in MES:







First Eye Round ready for slicing:







First Eye Round sliced:







First Eye Round ready for freezer:







The other 3 Eye Rounds smoked:







The other 3 Eye Rounds sliced:







The other 3 Eye Rounds ready for freezer:







Thanks for lookin',
Bearcarver


----------



## macbillybob (May 9, 2010)

Oh my gosh. I was looking at these the other day at Costco. It is on my list now.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (May 9, 2010)

WOW!!!

I am Drooooolllling here!
Awesome job Bear!
You are my Hero of the Day!

SOB


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2010)

Thanks macbillybob,
If you had to by this stuff around here (dried beef), it costs over $20 per pound, and doesn't taste near as good as this.


Bearcarver


----------



## rbranstner (May 9, 2010)

That looks awesome. I was just thinking the other day about trying so make some of this. The local butcher shop back home where I grew up use to make dried beef and it was to die for. We use to buy it at lunch durning school. I will have to follow your lead on this one I think.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2010)

Thank You, you old S.O.B.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I had to say that,
Bearcarver





Thanks a lot RB, Go for it---You won't regret it.
I combined about 5 different recipes to come up with this one. I had a 5 day backup plan, but didn't need it. I forgot to mention, that's why I only did one Eye Round on the first smoke. If it wasn't what I was looking for, I was going to use the 5 day smoke on the other 3 Eye Rounds. This stuff was perfect!


Bearcarver


----------



## tjohnson (May 9, 2010)

Now it's time to make some S.O.S.!!!

I've got 2 roasts in the freezer marked for "Dried Beef".
Points My Friend!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (May 10, 2010)

Thanks Todd,

This stuff is MUCH too good to waste it in SOS. The gravy kills the great taste. When I carried a lunch box, this was the only kind of cold sammie I could eat day after day after day. 

BTW: I could have never done it without your A-MAZE-N-SMOKER. My son likes his too.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks again Todd,
Bearcarver


----------



## treegje (May 10, 2010)

Man those look good, certainly earned points


----------



## fourthwind (May 10, 2010)

Dang it my To DO list keeps getting longer with you guys!  Looks great!


----------



## arnie (May 12, 2010)

Looks great!! Doc says I can't eat pork so I'm always looking for beef ideas.


----------



## meat hunter (May 12, 2010)

That looks fantastic Bear. Very very nice, well done. Would this also be the same as the dried beef you get in the stores that one would use for chipped beef? 







On a nice tutorial and successful smoke.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 12, 2010)

Meathunter,
Yes this is that same stuff, only this tastes much better. This is more moist, because it hasn't been dried for 5 days or more. I was going to do that with the other 3 eye rounds, if this didn't come out as good, but this was better. The way Knauss' Dried Beef makes it (Alderfers now), it gets too dry & too salty, because they turn 10 pounds into 4 pounds (that's why it cost at least $25 per pound). I only lost about 25 % of the original weight of my eye rounds with this recipe.

Like I may have mentioned before, this is the same stuff may people use to make SOS, but I like the taste of this stuff so much, I consider it wasting good Dried Beef. I like SOS, but the gravy kills so much of the great flavor. Like I said, my favorite cold lunchmeat sammie is Dried beef, American Cheese, with Miracle Whip on nice fresh white bread.

I used to get confused, but:
Chipped Beef = Dried Beef
Dried Beef = Chipped Beef
Chipped Steak = Philly Cheese Steak Sammies

BTW: In case anyone is interested, Knauss' Dried Beef used to be the largest manufacturer of Dried Beef on the East Coast. I graduated with the third generation owner of Knauss' (Bill Knauss). He was a great guy, but died of cancer a few years ago (real heavy smoker). As soon as he died, his son sold out to Alderfer's, and took his millions, and moved out.


Thanks,
Bearcarver


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (May 12, 2010)

Looks awesome... great job!


----------



## jamminjimi (May 12, 2010)

Great now I have to do some in venison.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the points Steve!
BC

Try it---You'll love it!
My 4 eye rounds cost me $41. If you use Venison hind quarters, you don't even have to buy the meat, and it will be just as good---Maybe better!


BC


----------



## lu1847 (May 13, 2010)

Looks wonderful!...I love dried beef.  I just boght a half of beef last week and the butcher shop i got it from makes awesome dried beef but like you mentioned it was pretty expensive so i opted out.  I would like to have the confidence to try this.

nice job, Micah


----------



## mballi3011 (May 13, 2010)

Now I can't recall having any chipped/dried beef growing up but my mother was from New York City but me dad was from Memphis, Tenn. I still can't remember eating any of this but you sure do know how to make is look really really good. Enough where I think that I will have to try it soon. We alawys have some beef roast something in the freezer for roast beef sammies. So now maybe we will have some dried beef sammies if our future. Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (May 13, 2010)

You can do it Mica----Just follow it step by step---You can't miss!

Bearcarver




Thanks a lot Mark,
If you do make some of this stuff, I would be able to enjoy reading your post, telling how much you like it, almost as much as I enjoyed making it myself!

Bearcarver


----------



## smokingd (May 13, 2010)

Is that all you use is tq? No other spices?  And as with everything else you do BC looks great !!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 13, 2010)

Thank You smokingd,

Most of the bacons and stuff I use TQ on, I add a tablespoon of Brown Sugar, black pepper, garlic powder, and onion powder, but as I noted on the first post on this thread, the only thing I gave this, other than TQ, was the tablespoon of Brown Sugar to counter the TQ. When I gave it the hour of soaking after the curing process, it wasn't even close to being too salty. It was just right.

Thanks again,
Bearcarver


----------



## shtrdave (May 14, 2010)

Why not use the smoke from the MES instead of the auxiliary smoker?
It looks great, I am just curious.
thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (May 14, 2010)

The MES I have doesn't smoke consistently  at lower temps. I don't think may of them do. The A-MAZE-N-SMOKER does a great job at any temp.

Thanks,
Bearcarver


----------



## cheech (May 28, 2010)

Adding to my to do list. thanks for sharing.


----------



## marty catka (May 28, 2010)

Another great job.  Always something to add to the learning process.  This stuff looks so good I gotta get me one of those A-MAZE-N SMOKERS and some eye round.  Awesome looking,  Talk about drooling on the keyboard.  I made at the desk next to me come and look at it.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2010)

Thanks Marty.

It even tastes better than it looks. I just had two sammies with it today!

Bearcarver


----------



## princess (Jul 30, 2010)

Hiya Bear!

Your tutorials with pics are EXACTLY what I am looking for (and what I hope to do!!) THANK YOU so much for this... Totally inspirational!  I hope to keep up with you. :)

I see that you dropped your temperature probe wire down through the top damper (I smacked my forehead when I saw it, "Duh!! What didn't I think of that??!!??") but I can't figure out why there is a sink drain scrrn and tape there too. Looks science-project-y.  What are you doing there?

-Princess


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2010)

Princess said:


> Hiya Bear!
> 
> Your tutorials with pics are EXACTLY what I am looking for (and what I hope to do!!) THANK YOU so much for this... Totally inspirational!  I hope to keep up with you. :)
> 
> ...


Thanks Princess,

It makes me happy every time somebody tries one of my step by steps. Makes it all worth it. You'll love it!

This will explain the reason for the screen:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/96486/mes-vent-simple-mod

The tape just keeps my probes where I put them. It's easy to lift and re-tape whenever I want to.

Thanks again,

Bear


----------



## celticgladiator (Jul 31, 2010)

wow BEar, that looks awesome! i love dried beef!


----------



## wingman (Jul 31, 2010)

Bear you are killing me! Now I'm hungry!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 31, 2010)

celticgladiator said:


> wow BEar, that looks awesome! i love dried beef!





Wingman said:


> Bear you are killing me! Now I'm hungry!


Thanks guys----It really is GREAT stuff. I try to nurse it----I hate when I run out!

Bear


----------



## nwdave (Jul 31, 2010)

Sure glad you posted the different names for the same thing.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Now I know what you're talking about.  And best yet, now I've been educated on the methods.  Thanks.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 1, 2010)

NWDave said:


> Sure glad you posted the different names for the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave,

Let us know if you make some---You'll love it !

Bear


----------



## nwdave (Aug 1, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Dave,
> 
> Let us know if you make some---You'll love it !
> 
> Bear


It's not a case of IF but more of WHEN.  There are so many ideas that just have to be tried (and you're not helping at all, you know)


----------



## otter (Nov 8, 2010)

Looks good Bear Think I might try this on Deer

                Thanks Rick


----------



## bigtrain74 (Nov 9, 2010)

Great job there brother!!! Looks wonderful!


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks like you could open up a sandwich shop Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2010)

otter said:


> Looks good Bear Think I might try this on Deer
> 
> Thanks Rick


Thanks Otter,

My son says he's gonna get me a deer or two this year.

I got plans of doing a couple of hind quarters like this.


 


BigTrain74 said:


> Great job there brother!!! Looks wonderful!


Thanks Big !

 


smokinstevo27 said:


> Looks like you could open up a sandwich shop Bear.


Maybe in my younger days---Thanks!


----------



## new2que (Nov 11, 2010)

I'll take 2 sammies please! Mayo and a spot of mustard!

Onions if you gottem!

Seriously though, it looks great!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks New2Que !


----------



## tbakko (Nov 11, 2010)

That is awsome, when I grow up I want to be like Bearcarver


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2010)

tbakko said:


> That is awsome, when I grow up I want to be like Bearcarver


LOL---Thanks, but that probably wouldn't be great idea.

Real nice comment though,

Bear


----------



## rdknb (Nov 11, 2010)

Man that looks good,  You are making my to do list longer, btw I am making Mrs Bears pie for thanksgiving


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2010)

RdKnB said:


> Man that looks good,  You are making my to do list longer, btw I am making Mrs Bears pie for thanksgiving




Great---You ought to be an old hand at that by now---Third time??

If you can, let it set up longer in the fridge, after it's done. It should be a little easier to cut---not much, but a little.

You gonna Dview us again?

That Dried Beef is awesome. I just took a little pack over to a buddy of mine yesterday----My Barber!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## native (Nov 13, 2010)

WOW! Good looking beef there. To whoever bumped this: THANKS.

The recipie is now in my evergrowing to-do pile.


----------



## pintobean (Nov 15, 2010)

That looks so darned good, I'm definitely going to have to try that. Nice tutorial!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 16, 2010)

Native said:


> WOW! Good looking beef there. To whoever bumped this: THANKS.
> 
> The recipie is now in my evergrowing to-do pile.





pintobean said:


> That looks so darned good, I'm definitely going to have to try that. Nice tutorial!




Thanks guys,

Let me know when you do this. I love to hear the reports on my "step by steps".

Bear


----------



## xjcamaro (Dec 2, 2010)

I have to quit reading your how too's, im running out of freezer space, this might be my next adventure!


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 2, 2010)

That looks real yummie. The to do list gets larger.

Next week is sausage week.

I agree, the AMAZEN makes things a lot easier.


----------



## shortend (Dec 28, 2010)

I love good dried beef. I saw this thread awhile back and decided that it's the technique I want to try for my first attempt at dried beef. I ordered and recieved my A-Maze-N smoker along with a nice selection of smoking woods. It came very promptly and everything is exactly as I ordered. Todd's got a good up and coming company and this smoker looks like just the ticket for cold smoking.  The thread and pics by Bearcarver are outstanding, but I still have a few of questions for him.

#1 - When you inject, do you try to keep your solution more in the center of the meat, or do you slowly back the syringe out while your injecting at about 1" intervals or so.

#2. While your refridgerating for the 10 day period, do you flip the meat every day as you would for Buckboard Bacon?

#3  Is there any problem with too much saltiness? I can handle a reasonable amount of salt, but I've done bacon that I just couldn't rinse enough to get the saltiness out of. Do you do a fry test to see if you need to soak more?

Sorry, but I've had some good and some bad results with curing meats, and 10 days is a long time to wait, only to discover that the final alternative is to pitch the whole inedible mess because you've screwed it up.

Thanks,

ShortEnd


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jan 12, 2011)

Just found this. Looks great and I'm ordering one tomorrow.  Ps, Looking  forward to hear the answers to ShortEnd's questions.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks Great John, Bet those eye of rounds would have also made some great Pastrami...


----------



## xjcamaro (Jan 13, 2011)

Is Pastrami just dried beef covered in coarse black pepper?


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jan 13, 2011)

xjcamaro said:


> Is Pastrami just dried beef covered in coarse black pepper?


No , I use        1 Tbls ground corriander

                        1 Tbls Paprika

                         1-2 tsp CBP

double   as needed.


----------



## alelover (Jan 13, 2011)

That looks great. Should get you through the winter. Next time eyes are on sale I might try it. Looks like an easy way to introduce curing to my repertoire. It looks hard to screw up. How does stepping up the temp work versus just smoking normally at one temp?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 14, 2011)

ShortEnd said:


> I love good dried beef. I saw this thread awhile back and decided that it's the technique I want to try for my first attempt at dried beef. I ordered and recieved my A-Maze-N smoker along with a nice selection of smoking woods. It came very promptly and everything is exactly as I ordered. Todd's got a good up and coming company and this smoker looks like just the ticket for cold smoking.  The thread and pics by Bearcarver are outstanding, but I still have a few of questions for him.
> 
> #1 - When you inject, do you try to keep your solution more in the center of the meat, or do you slowly back the syringe out while your injecting at about 1" intervals or so.
> 
> ...


Sorry to take so long to get back to you, but due to the stupid way the "recent activities" page works, I just saw these comments.

#1   I stuck it through one end, and started releasing the solution from about 2" from the far end as I pulled the needle back toward the entry hole. I kept releasing the solution until I got about 2" from the entry hole. The rest of the meat gets it's cure from the outside.

#2   Yes I flip & massage it every day, like I do everything I cure.

#3  I always do a salt fry test, but I have never made anything too salty. The only thing I ever made that I even tasted any salt at all was my "Canadian Turkey Bacon". I always soak for 1/2 hour before I test it.

I don't know how you did your curings, but if you follow my step by step instructions exactly, you will never throw anything away.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 14, 2011)

jerseyhunter said:


> Just found this. Looks great and I'm ordering one tomorrow.  Ps, Looking  forward to hear the answers to ShortEnd's questions.


Sorry---They're there now.

Bear



Beer-B-Q said:


> Looks Great John, Bet those eye of rounds would have also made some great Pastrami...


IMO--This stuff is much better than Pastrami.

Bear



xjcamaro said:


> Is Pastrami just dried beef covered in coarse black pepper?


Think "Corned Beef".

Bear



alelover said:


> That looks great. Should get you through the winter. Next time eyes are on sale I might try it. Looks like an easy way to introduce curing to my repertoire. It looks hard to screw up. How does stepping up the temp work versus just smoking normally at one temp?


You can hold it for a lot of hours at 140˚ or 150˚ instead. Then when you figure you got enough smoke on it & dried it to where you want it, jack it up to 180˚ or so to get it to your final internal temp. I used to bump it a little at a time to get my MES to produce smoke, but since I got m y AMNS, that isn't needed any more.

Bear


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 22, 2011)

Woah! How in blazes did I miss this!?!?!? I guess I've been a busy smoker for a while...aaaaah, now I know...ya caught me when I was preparing for a family reunion last summer and snuck this one by me...why you sneaky lil' bear, you! Thought I'd never find it, didn't ya? Hah?

Ooooooooooooooooooh crap...my meat list is getting longer, and longer, *a--n--d   l--o--n--g--e--r*. I was already planning on getting about 10-12lbs of round for jerky, plus 3 or 4 nice packer briskets (maybe I'll go for case pricing) for curing the flats and smokin' burnts from the points, maybe a couple slabs of pork loin back ribs, a couple butts, 15-16lbs boneless skinless chix thighs for cured/smoked sausage...jeeze, I hope my freezers will have enough room!

I like my trips to sam's club for meats and supplies, but my wife my not like this next trip we're planning next week...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...I may have some explaining to do at the checkout...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...uh, gee, honey, I don't know where that one came from...no _*really*_!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I can't help it, but I gotta give your dried beef a shot, one way or another! I may have to do some simple mods to get my smoke tray low enough over the burner in my SV-24 for a slow & steady low-temp smoke, but it can easily run those low temps, especially with winter still here. I'll give you a heads up when I get it rolling. Man, I can almost see it layin' in the Vault already!

Thanks Bear!!!

Eric


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 23, 2011)

forluvofsmoke said:


> Woah! How in blazes did I miss this!?!?!? I guess I've been a busy smoker for a while...aaaaah, now I know...ya caught me when I was preparing for a family reunion last summer and snuck this one by me...why you sneaky lil' bear, you! Thought I'd never find it, didn't ya? Hah?
> 
> Ooooooooooooooooooh crap...my meat list is getting longer, and longer, *a--n--d   l--o--n--g--e--r*. I was already planning on getting about 10-12lbs of round for jerky, plus 3 or 4 nice packer briskets (maybe I'll go for case pricing) for curing the flats and smokin' burnts from the points, maybe a couple slabs of pork loin back ribs, a couple butts, 15-16lbs boneless skinless chix thighs for cured/smoked sausage...jeeze, I hope my freezers will have enough room!
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Eric!

Kind words like that coming from you mean an awful lot to me.

You are one of my goto guys on here.

You're gonna love that Dried Beef. It's more moist than the stuff you buy in the store, but you can regulate that, and make it drier by just smoking it longer & longer at any temp between 130˚ and 150˚. Everybody who tried it loves it.

Don't let me miss yours, when you do it,

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice job Bear! Thanks for the step by step. This is something that I will definitely try.


----------



## bratrules (Jan 25, 2011)

Man thanks bear this stuff is amazing the wife and I are dying to make it in to some sandwiches!! heres a pic of my dried beef








thanks again!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks delicious, now cut it so we can see inside.


----------



## bratrules (Feb 3, 2011)

sorry it took so long here it is!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow---I missed this for a Month!!!!

Looks real good, Bratrules!

Glad you liked it,

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi. What is TQ please? I'm out in the southwest, and am unfamiliar with anything called TQ?

Thanks!
Phil


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2011)

PhilinNM said:


> Hi. What is TQ please? I'm out in the southwest, and am unfamiliar with anything called TQ?
> 
> Thanks!
> Phil


Morton "Tender Quick" cure for home meat curing.

Link:

http://www.mortonsalt.com/products/meatcuring/tenderquick.html

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 25, 2011)

WOOO HOOO! Nice looking sliced pics! Awesome Dude!


----------



## venture (Mar 25, 2011)

Great pics and tutorial as usual, Bear.  If this thing isn't in a wicki someplace, it should be.

Also, didn't Pops post one of these too?

Definitely on my to do list.  I am just starting to experiment with TQ after doing lots of brining.  Just last night, I was wondering about a TQ injection, and today it pops up on the screen.  Hmmmm?

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 25, 2011)

Venture said:


> Great pics and tutorial as usual, Bear.  If this thing isn't in a wicki someplace, it should be.
> 
> Also, didn't Pops post one of these too?
> 
> ...




Thanks Merv!

I find them easier to find in my signature than in a Wiki.

Yes Pops did one---A little different method, but same outcome.

I found another recipe that takes about 36 hours in the smoker, but I tried this one first, and it was so good, I dismissed the other one.

Thank Al---He made it pop up for you today.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## philinnm (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks!

I have another question.... I've looked all around this city (Albuquerque, NM)  for one of those MES (whatever that means)  smokers and they are nowhere to be found. Where can I find one? Are they very expensive? Can used one be found anywhere? Looks like it's an electric unit?

I'm on a veterans pension, so not a lot of extra $$$ to spend, but I really want to start making my own smoked meats and fish. And of course, try those rounds you posted here in this message.

Also, where do I find that 36 hour process you mentioned?

Any help/advice appreciated!

Thanks!
Phil


----------



## meateater (Apr 10, 2011)

I would say Sam's club or Wally World my guess. Someone will come along and help you out. Bear, Thanks for the post, I've done a bunch of lunch meat but not with cure like that. Anything to buy cheap and make it last longer these day's is essential.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2011)

Sam's Club & Cabela's has MES smokers.

There are other places that sell them too.

That long term recipe/process I mentioned is in one of my books:

http://www.sausagemaker.com/71200greatsausagerecipesandmeatcuringbyrytekkutas.aspx

But I didn't use it, because the one I used on this thread was much easier & much, much quicker, and if you want it drier, just keep it smoking at below 160˚ for as long as you want.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2011)

meateater said:


> I would say Sam's club or Wally World my guess. Someone will come along and help you out. Bear, Thanks for the post, I've done a bunch of lunch meat but not with cure like that. Anything to buy cheap and make it last longer these day's is essential.


Thanks Meateater---Try it---You'll love it! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## philinnm (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks, I looked at Wally World, all they had were charcoal or propane BBQ grills.  Costco had nothing. I'll look at Sams club tomorrow.

Thanks again,

Phil


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 11, 2011)

Man O Man that looks great. nice job


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2011)

PhilinNM said:


> Thanks, I looked at Wally World, all they had were charcoal or propane BBQ grills.  Costco had nothing. I'll look at Sams club tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Phil


I think some Home Depots have MES. Mine is not one of them.
 




tyotrain said:


> Man O Man that looks great. nice job


Thank You Tyotrain!

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Apr 14, 2011)

Found an MES, but it was at Lowes, HD doesn't carry them. $199.99

Thanks!


----------



## tommy potatoes (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm gathering up my stuff to give this a try right now.. If I understand what I read, you make 12 oz. of the brining solution and inject 2 oz. in each hunk of meat. Then you rub each piece with the TQ and sugar and bag it for 10 days... So, this is a dry rub cure with some brine injected at the beginning? No brine in the bag?

I'm planning on starting the cure on Wednesday, so I can start the smoke on a Saturday, 10 days later.

I'm trying to find a way to reproduce what we called beef jerkey, from a place called Trinko's up in northern wisconsin.. The actual product seems to be a version of dried smoked beef, rather than a stripped jerkey.. This should be a good jumping off spot for me to try...

Thanks for posting this..


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2011)

*Reply in red.*

*Bear*


tommy potatoes said:


> I'm gathering up my stuff to give this a try right now.. If I understand what I read, you make 12 oz. of the brining solution and inject 2 oz. in each hunk of meat. Then you rub each piece with the TQ and sugar and bag it for 10 days... So, this is a dry rub cure with some brine injected at the beginning? No brine in the bag?
> 
> *Right--No brine in the bag---The dry rub will bring some liquid out of the meat, forming a little of it's own brine. The only reason I injected that small amount of cure mixture into the eye rounds, is because of how thick the pieces were. If you would slice the pieces in half (lengthwise), making them thinner, you can easily skip the injections. That is what I will do with my next batch. The length of time curing can be a few days shorter that way too.*
> 
> ...


----------



## bi11fish (Jun 16, 2011)

OK can this be done with a Memphis Pellet Grill ? If so how do you adjust the process?
Thanks for all the great info.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 16, 2011)

bi11fish said:


> OK can this be done with a Memphis Pellet Grill ? If so how do you adjust the process?
> Thanks for all the great info.


I wouldn't know why not.

You tell me what range of steady temps you can get, and I'll tell you what temps & times I would use with your smoker.

Bear


----------



## macbillybob (Jun 27, 2011)

My nephew is staying with us this summer and he is amazed at the curing process. Can''t believe this stuff is this good. Had some pastrami this weekend.

Put in a couple of rounds for dried beef. This will be my second batch. The first was a giant success. 10 days to delisiousness.

This time of the year my smoker starts out over 100 degrees before we start any smoke.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2011)

macbillybob said:


> My nephew is staying with us this summer and he is amazed at the curing process. Can''t believe this stuff is this good. Had some pastrami this weekend.
> 
> Put in a couple of rounds for dried beef. This will be my second batch. The first was a giant success. 10 days to delisiousness.
> 
> This time of the year my smoker starts out over 100 degrees before we start any smoke.


Thanks MacBB,

If I remember correctly you were the first to try my Smoked Dried Beef, after I posted it.

That was a while ago!

Bear


----------



## macbillybob (Jul 6, 2011)

You are right BC. I am rinsing them tonight and smoking tomorrow. Weekend sandwiches.

Thanks again for the recipe and technique.


----------



## meateater (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm getting some beef tomorrow, i can't stand it anymore.


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 7, 2011)

Me 2


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 7, 2011)

That's Great Ahron & Meat !!

You'll love it !

Can't wait to hear about it !!!!

Bear


----------



## macbillybob (Jul 7, 2011)

HEY Bearcarver.....I just noticed on you recipe you take them to 158 IT. Is there a scientific reason for that? I am used to taking sausage etc up to 150. I was under the impression that was a safe temp. for beef and pork.

About ready to remove my two pieces from the smoker. My mouth has been watering all day.

BillyBob


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 7, 2011)

macbillybob said:


> HEY Bearcarver.....I just noticed on you recipe you take them to 158 IT. Is there a scientific reason for that? I am used to taking sausage etc up to 150. I was under the impression that was a safe temp. for beef and pork.
> 
> About ready to remove my two pieces from the smoker. My mouth has been watering all day.
> 
> BillyBob


LOL---Bear Science.----I screw around with temps, but I always pull a little high.

My sausages usually at 165˚.

My Pork was 160 or 165, but now that they say 145˚ is OK, I'll probably go to 150˚.

Usually when I'm told 152˚, I go about 158˚, like this one. With Dried Beef, you don't have to worry about being too dry. You could keep it in for another 10 hours & run it to 170˚ internal, and it wouldn't hurt a thing. The stuff you buy is much drier than my step by step will give you.

BTW: I add at least 5˚ because of the possibility of thermometer inaccuracy. That way I know it's safe.

Not really science, huh??  LOL

Bear


----------



## macbillybob (Jul 7, 2011)

All I can say is this was the best ever. Put it on some really nice rosemary bread I picked up today. Simple, bread and mayo.

My nephew thought I was crazy to spend almost two weeks on this but he was amazed and agreed it was worth every minute.

Added a few pics

.


----------



## shtrdave (Jul 13, 2011)

Bear,

A little advice before I do this please.

First off I have a cookshack, they seem to be a more humid smoker than other types, I was wondering if the low starting point was for drying mainly? My smoker will smoke well at lower temps, I just use chips instead of chunks, So I could start with them and progress to chunks. Curious also about why the slow build up in temps, possibly to keep it from cooking to fast and drying out internally?

I am thinking of picking up a couple of eyes this week as they are on sale $2.59 lb at the local store where i buy most of my meat.

If I follow your suggestion and cut into 3" long pieces would I still put each one in it's own bag or could I put say 2 in with no issues, since the meat is smaller size is 10 days still needed in the fridge, and  my fridge runs cooler kicks on at 38 off at 31.

I am asking because I tried this one time before with less than great results, it was done then with a whole sirloin tip that was brined for about 2 weeks before smoking, I don't remember what happened, but I think I took it to to high of a temp maybe, but it was not what I had wanted.

thanks for any help.

dave


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 14, 2011)

shtrdave said:


> Bear,
> 
> A little advice before I do this please.
> 
> ...


*Calculate curing time:*

After slicing it in half:

Measure thickest point.

How many half inches are there in that number?

Then add 2 days to that.

That will be the minimum curing time.

I like to add 2 or 3 days to that, especially since it is all meat, and no fat.

Example:

2" thick---------four (1/2")

4 plus 2 = 6 days minimum.

I would give it 8 or 9 days.

2 1/2" thick would be one day longer.

3" thick would be 2 days longer.

Also I always put one piece in one bag. That way one piece will not get more than it was supposed to, and the other one less.

And I measure exactly the right amount of TQ for each separate piece.  Or See below "On Edit".

Hope this helps,

Bear

On Edit:   Dave there is another way of cutting an eye roast for this dried beef, instead of turning each one into 2 pieces, and using a bag for each half---You could butterfly them, keeping them each in one piece.

Example:    The eye rounds I get are usually about 4" thick, by 5 inches wide, by 8" long.

So cut right down the middle of the piece, leaving 2" on each side of your knife, but stop about 2" before you get to the other side.

Now spread that out (butterfly). Now you should have a piece about 2" thick, by about 9" wide, by 8" long.

Then you can put that one piece in one bag, and not have to inject to cure it, because it is now only 2" thick.

Just make sure you keep it flat in the bag, and keep the bag flat when it is in the fridge, so the curing juices don't run all to one side.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 14, 2011)

macbillybob said:


> All I can say is this was the best ever. Put it on some really nice rosemary bread I picked up today. Simple, bread and mayo.
> 
> My nephew thought I was crazy to spend almost two weeks on this but he was amazed and agreed it was worth every minute.
> 
> Added a few pics


LOL---You're a real veteran at making this stuff !

Looks great!

I'm glad you're enjoying it !!!!

Thanks for the comments,

Bear

BTW: for some nice "horse ovaries"-----Mix a little horse radish with cream cheese. Smear some on a slice of Dried Beef. Then roll it up. cut it in lengths you want, and stick a toothpick in them. This is Awesome!   Works good with Lebanon Bologna too.


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 6, 2011)

Awesome Job Bear looks so good


----------



## macbillybob (Oct 6, 2011)

Made another batch this past weekend. Would post pics but it looks the same as my last batch earlier in this thread. Fantastic.

It is getting cool enough here to get out and smoke some meat.


----------



## smokin vegas (Oct 6, 2011)

Is the meat that is on the cutting board ham?  It looks like Ham.  Looks really good.   If it is I would like to know how you made looks really yummy.


----------



## macbillybob (Oct 6, 2011)

It is beef eye round as described in Bearcarver's original post in this thread.


----------



## smokin vegas (Oct 6, 2011)

WOW!!!!!  I have to make that!  What kind of cure do you use?  I bought pink salt at the butchers I go to.  I have been brining in apple juice, brown sugar, salt and pink salt.  Is that what you are referring to?  Thanks Ivie

PS I am still learning how to navigate through a /this blog.  I have never used a blog before.


----------



## smokin vegas (Oct 6, 2011)

I found the recipe!!!!  YEA!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokin vegas (Oct 6, 2011)

In the orinigal recipe it says to use TQ  what is that?  I have not learned all the arcyrons used on this site yet.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2011)

Smokin Vegas said:


> In the orinigal recipe it says to use TQ  what is that?  I have not learned all the arcyrons used on this site yet.




Vegas,

TQ is "Tender Quick" made by Morton's salt Company.

I assume your other questions were answered, when you found the beginning of this thread.

If not, feel free to ask more questions.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2011)

billyj571 said:


> Awesome Job Bear looks so good


Thanks Billy!!!

Bear




macbillybob said:


> Made another batch this past weekend. Would post pics but it looks the same as my last batch earlier in this thread. Fantastic.
> 
> It is getting cool enough here to get out and smoke some meat.


Thank You MacBB!!!

You are my most loyal Dried Beef Maker!!!

I'm really glad you like it, as I do.

I guess you know you can do the same thing with your Deer Meat.

I like to use nice pieces of the hind quarters, and the backstraps.

I have a thread of that some place around here too.

*ON EDIT:  Here is the link to my "Venison Dried Beef":*

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/101317/smoked-venison-dried-beef

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi all. So, I've been working on saving up my spare change to get a MES and found one at Lowes for $162.

Found a good source for some center cut rounds at a fair price (Costco).

Am planning on ordering that amazing smoker if I can remember where to get one. Gotta re-read the thread I guess.

But the thing I'm leery about buying is the slicer. The ones I've seen at HF and a few other stores seem cheap and a waste of money..... Any suggestions where to buy one that will last and also allow me to slice both wafer thin (For dried beef) and thicker too?

and a question for bear..... how do I determine how much/how long to smoke? Does it matter if I have just 2 rounds loaded or 10? Won't the amount of beef also affect the times at the various temps?

Thanks all! Phil in NM


----------



## ejbreeze (Oct 31, 2011)

Real nice Bear.  You should own a Subway.  What a club those would make.


----------



## doctord1955 (Oct 31, 2011)

When u do deer u can cut the TQ down because deer is so lean it takes salt easier!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 4, 2011)

PhilinNM said:


> Hi all. So, I've been working on saving up my spare change to get a MES and found one at Lowes for $162.
> 
> Found a good source for some center cut rounds at a fair price (Costco).
> 
> ...


Phil,

For a slicer, you could try Cabela's, or northern Tool---Link Below:

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/category_food-processing+slicers

And your question-----IMO more meat will take a little longer, but only because of the amount of "cold" meat in the beginning of the smoke. The length of time will depend mostly on how thick the meat is & what temp you have your smoker set. Also I try to keep a light smoke on it the whole time it's in there.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 4, 2011)

Ejbreeze said:


> Real nice Bear.  You should own a Subway.  What a club those would make.




Thank You!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 4, 2011)

doctord1955 said:


> When u do deer u can cut the TQ down because deer is so lean it takes salt easier!




I don't. I always use the amount of cure recommended by the manufacturer.

Bear


----------



## doctord1955 (Nov 4, 2011)

How long have u been curing an smoking meat Bear?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 4, 2011)

doctord1955 said:


> How long have u been curing an smoking meat Bear?


Not long enough to stray from manufacturers suggestions, or to tell others to do so.

I would appreciate if you want to do so, to start your own thread and do it there.

I try to keep my threads, and my "step by steps" foolproof safe.

Thank You,

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks Bear! I'll check it out.  Can it slice paper thin without ripping? Phil


----------



## otter (Nov 6, 2011)

This looks great Bear will it work with Deer the same ?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2011)

PhilinNM said:


> Thanks Bear! I'll check it out. Can it slice paper thin without ripping? Phil


If you cut it real, real thin, it could fall apart here & there, but I never cared how pretty it looks.

You can jack the thickness up to 1/8", and it will still be tender & won't fall apart.

LOL----I like it real thin. It seems to last longer if I'm sitting, and picking at it.

Bear
 




otter said:


> This looks great Bear will it work with Deer the same ?


Actually it works Great with Deer, Otter.

Here's another step by step, with "Venison", that never made the cut to my signature list:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/101317/smoked-venison-dried-beef

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## mfritz (Aug 16, 2012)

I just finished making your dried beef and followed your process step by step it turned out great.  Thanks so much for your great step by step instructions


----------



## tigerregis (Aug 16, 2012)

Well, I guess I've waited long enough. What happened to Bearcarver?


----------



## biteme7951 (Aug 16, 2012)

Long story, site lost a nice asset. he can be found elsewhere................


----------



## chickenchaser21 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi This looks GREAT Im new to this type of drying I make jerky but want to try this recipe what is TQ Thanks Ron.


----------



## LanceR (Aug 19, 2012)

Ron,

TQ=Morton's Tender Quick cure.  Depending on where you live you might find it in grocery stores or you might have to order it online.

Welcome to the forum.  where do you hail from?

Lance


----------



## philinnm (Oct 10, 2012)

HI all. 
This is really for Bear in case he ever runs by, ir if anyone knows how to reach him, please pass the info on.
Quite awhile ago I was asking about how to make dried beef like I used to buy back in the Penna Dutch and Amish country on the East coast. Bear generously gave his version, THANKS!
I recently found an old country butcher who makes smoked dried beef all the time. HOORAY!  Unfortunately, he's in Ireland, and can't ship any here to the USA. 
BUT - it's really simple, and here's what he said:
Mix your salt with whatever herbs you want to flavor the beef (or lamb or pork). Everyone's herb mix is different, hence the secrecy. Then bury the beef in the salt, turning every two days for 3 to 4 weeks.
Remove from the salt, wipe the salt and herbs off, and hang in the drying shed for 6 to 8 months.
When the meat has lost 53 % of it's moisture, smoke for 12 hours, and you're done. Store, slice to use,  as you wish. Will keep a long time.

Thanks Bear where-ever you are!

Phil in New Mexico USA


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 10, 2012)

PhilinNM said:


> HI all.
> This is really for Bear in case he ever runs by, ir if anyone knows how to reach him, please pass the info on.
> Quite awhile ago I was asking about how to make dried beef like I used to buy back in the Penna Dutch and Amish country on the East coast. Bear generously gave his version, THANKS!
> I recently found an old country butcher who makes smoked dried beef all the time. HOORAY! Unfortunately, he's in Ireland, and can't ship any here to the USA.
> ...


I will let him know - we still chat now and then


----------



## willy f (Dec 11, 2012)

Follow the directions to a tee and my two little fellas turned out perfect!

Nice recipe and directions!


----------



## bushman (Feb 5, 2013)

Great Meat !!  Ive been looking for a dried beef recipe for months. Finally found it !!!  I tried 2 eye of rounds yesderday on the smoker, did them for 14 hours to get to 160 degrees.  Sliced them this morning, alittle moist for my liking.  Next time i'll try 170 degrees.. Great taste, not to salty.  I'm from southern Pa. we used to take our venison to a local butcher to have dried beef made. They used a liquid brine to cure the meat, they let it soak for 3 or 4 weeks  before smoking.  Do you have any information on liquid brines, recipe, or curing times ?


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 5, 2013)

bushman said:


> Great Meat !!  Ive been looking for a dried beef recipe for months. Finally found it !!!  I tried 2 eye of rounds yesderday on the smoker, did them for 14 hours to get to 160 degrees.  Sliced them this morning, alittle moist for my liking.  Next time i'll try 170 degrees.. Great taste, not to salty.  I'm from southern Pa. we used to take our venison to a local butcher to have dried beef made. They used a liquid brine to cure the meat, they let it soak for 3 or 4 weeks  before smoking.  Do you have any information on liquid brines, recipe, or curing times ?


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/74622/s-o-s-smoked-dried-beef


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2013)

mfritz said:


> I just finished making your dried beef and followed your process step by step it turned out great.  Thanks so much for your great step by step instructions


Thank You !!!

Glad you liked it.

Bear


tigerregis said:


> Well, I guess I've waited long enough. What happened to Bearcarver?


Here I is!!!

Bear


biteme7951 said:


> Long story, site lost a nice asset. he can be found elsewhere................


Thanks so much!!

I'm back.

Bear


chickenchaser21 said:


> Hi This looks GREAT Im new to this type of drying I make jerky but want to try this recipe what is TQ Thanks Ron.


Thanks Ron!!

Tender Quick.

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Apr 11, 2013)

Welcome back Bear!

Phil


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2013)

Willy F said:


> Follow the directions to a tee and my two little fellas turned out perfect!
> 
> Nice recipe and directions!


Thanks Willy!!!

I'm glad you liked it!!

Bear


bushman said:


> Great Meat !!  Ive been looking for a dried beef recipe for months. Finally found it !!!  I tried 2 eye of rounds yesderday on the smoker, did them for 14 hours to get to 160 degrees.  Sliced them this morning, alittle moist for my liking.  Next time i'll try 170 degrees.. Great taste, not to salty.  I'm from southern Pa. we used to take our venison to a local butcher to have dried beef made. They used a liquid brine to cure the meat, they let it soak for 3 or 4 weeks  before smoking.  Do you have any information on liquid brines, recipe, or curing times ?


Thanks Bushman!!

Yup, most of the butchers around here do the brine cure too, but mostly because they do so many at once. If you want it more dry, I would smoke it longer, as opposed to taking the IT up higher.

If you want to use a wet cure, the link Craig gave you is a good one.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2013)

PhilinNM said:


> Welcome back Bear!
> 
> Phil


Thank You Much, Phil !!!

Bear


----------



## rwl41091 (Jul 21, 2013)

What is TQ?


----------



## rwl41091 (Jul 21, 2013)

What is TQ?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 21, 2013)

rwl41091 said:


> What is TQ?



Morton's Tender Quick


----------



## rwl41091 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks sailor


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2013)

rwl41091 said:


> Thanks sailor


Sorry, I was out mowing, but Sailor got you!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## philinnm (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi everyone.. been saving my pennoes to buy a MEs, and wonder if this ok from Walmart will be a good one....
[h1]Masterbuilt 30" Electric Smokehouse, $177, site to store only.[/h1]
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Masterbuilt-30-Electric-Smokehouse/7811422?findingMethod=rr

Thanks!
Phil


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 23, 2013)

PhilinNM said:


> Hi everyone.. been saving my pennoes to buy a MEs, and wonder if this ok from Walmart will be a good one....
> [h1]Masterbuilt 30" Electric Smokehouse, $177, site to store only.[/h1]
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Masterbuilt-30-Electric-Smokehouse/7811422?findingMethod=rr
> 
> ...


Yes---The one in the picture is first generation----That's a good one.

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks. Lowes doesn't sell that brand anymore, so wally world was the only place I could find local.

Phil


----------



## philinnm (Sep 4, 2013)

Anyone have a coupon code for ordering the A-maze-n smoker and some sawdust?

Thanks!
Phil


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 4, 2013)

PhilinNM said:


> Anyone have a coupon code for ordering the A-maze-n smoker and some sawdust?
> 
> Thanks!
> Phil


Here's your deal:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...orders-of-49-98-at-a-maze-n-products-extended

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Sep 4, 2013)

Cool! Thanks!


----------



## philinnm (Sep 11, 2013)

So... anyone have a good recipe for smoking some trout, salmon and crappie? Thanks!
Phil


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 11, 2013)

PhilinNM said:


> So... anyone have a good recipe for smoking some trout, salmon and crappie? Thanks!
> Phil


Here ya go:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/91264/final-smoked-salmon-with-recipe-instructions-and-qview

It's also at the bottom of all my posts, in my Signature, with my other Step by Steps.

Bear


----------



## mcdreven (Sep 13, 2013)

They look great, good beer drinking meat.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 13, 2013)

McDreven said:


> They look great, good beer drinking meat.


Thanks & you are right. I always hated to eat it plain when I had to buy it, because it costs so darn much, but it's a lot cheaper to make it yourself----And better !!!!

Bear


----------



## mcdreven (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm definitely gonna try that out, making me hungry just thinking about it!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 14, 2013)

McDreven said:


> I'm definitely gonna try that out, making me hungry just thinking about it!


Great !!
Just give me a Yell, if you run into a question!!

Bear


----------



## mcdreven (Sep 16, 2013)

Cheers!


----------



## shayne (Sep 25, 2013)

One question. Why the amazing smoker? I have the same smoker as you and it is capable of great smoke at all the temps you stated. Just wondering because i cant find one and i am ready to try this. Thanks.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 25, 2013)

shayne said:


> One question. Why the amazing smoker? I have the same smoker as you and it is capable of great smoke at all the temps you stated. Just wondering because i cant find one and i am ready to try this. Thanks.


I'll guarantee no MES puts out 11 straight hours of Perfect, consistent, constant smoke like the AMNS or the AMNPS does. And once it's lit properly, you don't touch it.

If you want one, go to the bottom of any page & click on the Business Card that says "Amaz-N-Smoker".

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Sep 28, 2013)

Finally got it together and made up a couple eye of rounds yesterday. I guess I screwed up a little bit, they came out too salty (I know why.....) and oversmoked. 

I forgot to do the rinse and soak step after the marinade, so that's for the too salty and as for the over smoke, I followed directions, but I guess you're using the smaller amazing unit? I did my first smoke  with a full load  of hickory and it lasted about 6 hours, lit from both ends each time. Then when I did the cherry, I filled it up again and when 158 internal temp was reached. the smoker was still going and hadn't even reached the center row of dust yet. Too  much smoke. The meats are a dark mahogany in color, almost black.

Could it be that I need a shorter marinade time because I cut the rounds down to nothing over 3 inch thick per the updated instructions? Been slowly slicing and snacking, but wish I knew how to remove some of the salty taste.

Next time, I'll need to make some adjustments I guess. regardless, it tastes like just like the dried beef from eastern pa that I grew up with, and is going to be making some great! SOS shortly.

Thanks Bear!

Now to figure how to smoke those elk backstraps that are sitting in the freezer.

Phil


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 28, 2013)

PhilinNM said:


> Finally got it together and made up a couple eye of rounds yesterday. I guess I screwed up a little bit, they came out too salty (I know why.....) and oversmoked.
> 
> I forgot to do the rinse and soak step after the marinade, so that's for the too salty and as for the over smoke, I followed directions, but I guess you're using the smaller amazing unit? I did my first smoke  with a full load  of hickory and it lasted about 6 hours, lit from both ends each time. Then when I did the cherry, I filled it up again and when 158 internal temp was reached. the smoker was still going and hadn't even reached the center row of dust yet. Too  much smoke. The meats are a dark mahogany in color, almost black.
> 
> ...


I just done this dried beef 3 weeks ago.  My meat was under 3 inch pieces and I followed his cure time.

I used hickory but only lit one end.  Smoke flavor was good for me. I did 10 hours of smoke.

I dried mine for 23 hours to get it extra dry.

This recipe is awesome and it is like what I grew up with.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 28, 2013)

PhilinNM said:


> Finally got it together and made up a couple eye of rounds yesterday. I guess I screwed up a little bit, they came out too salty (I know why.....) and oversmoked.
> 
> I forgot to do the rinse and soak step after the marinade, so that's for the too salty and as for the over smoke, I followed directions, but I guess you're using the smaller amazing unit? I did my first smoke  with a full load  of hickory and it lasted about 6 hours, lit from both ends each time. Then when I did the cherry, I filled it up again and when 158 internal temp was reached. the smoker was still going and hadn't even reached the center row of dust yet. Too  much smoke. The meats are a dark mahogany in color, almost black.
> 
> ...


Hi Phil,

Sorry about the salt. Since you sliced it down to under 3", you didn't inject it, right??

You're right you should have done the soak, or at least rinse it & cut a couple thin slices for a "salt-fry" test. Then you could do something about it. Once you smoke it, it's too late.

If you didn't slice it all, wait----It might mellow after 2 or 3 days. The salty outside will even out toward the inside.

As for length of time in cure, whatever the calculation comes out with the thickness, that's it---Definitely no less, but a couple days longer doesn't hurt.

You're right, the store bought Dried Beef is too salty---I think because they have to follow special guidelines.

As for too smoky, try lighting only one end of your AMNPS.

Any other Questions, let me know.

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Sep 28, 2013)

Right. I didn't inject it.  as far as the amazer, I think I'll leave the center row open.I should have bought the 6x6 instead I guess.

I sliced one up for snacking, but am gonna put the other 3 in a zip lock/refrig for a few days and see what happens, like you suggest.

Thanks again!

Now to dig up a good texas style brisket recipe..... <G>


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 29, 2013)

c farmer said:


> I just done this dried beef 3 weeks ago.  My meat was under 3 inch pieces and I followed his cure time.
> 
> I used hickory but only lit one end.  Smoke flavor was good for me. I did 10 hours of smoke.
> 
> ...


Thanks Farmer!!!

Glad you liked it !!

Bear


----------



## shayne (Oct 8, 2013)

Doing it as we speak ! I will let you know how it turns out. I do have to babysit the smoke, but for some reason mine bellows out smoke at 100 degrees. Mabe  I am lucky. let's hope anyway. wish me luck. I grew up on this stuff !!!!!!!! Thank you.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 8, 2013)

shayne said:


> Doing it as we speak ! I will let you know how it turns out. I do have to babysit the smoke, but for some reason mine bellows out smoke at 100 degrees. Mabe  I am lucky. let's hope anyway. wish me luck. I grew up on this stuff !!!!!!!! Thank you.


Try to keep that smoke down to about light or medium. Light Smoke for long time is best.

Heavy Smoke for even a short time can be bad. IMHO

Good Luck,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2013)

PhilinNM said:


> Thanks Bear!
> 
> Now to figure how to smoke those elk backstraps that are sitting in the freezer.
> 
> Phil


Hi Phil !

Elk Backstraps would make Awesome Dried Beef, if you don't want to butterfly them into steaks.

The next Whitetail Backstraps I get will be turned into Venison Dried Beef.

Below is some I made from Deer Hind Quarters.

Note: Deer, Elk, Caribou, and Moose cured & smoked like Dried Beef, comes out exactly like Beef Dried Beef----Not Canadian Bacon.

Venison Dried Beef:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/101317/smoked-venison-dried-beef

Bear


----------



## shayne (Oct 9, 2013)

my dried beef.jpg



__ shayne
__ Oct 9, 2013






Here is my finished dried beef. Followed your instructions to the T, except for the a-maze-n-smoker. You are 100% correct this is amazing, just what I grew up on. It did get a little darker on the outside than yours, but the smoke went well. Perfect amount. I do not know how my MES smokes well at low temps but I  am glad it does. Thank you so very much for all this. I will be grateful forever. P.S. I am still going to get the a-maze-n-smoker.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 9, 2013)

Looks great.

How long did you smoke it for.


----------



## shayne (Oct 9, 2013)

1 hour without smoke, 7 hours with lite smoke, left it in until it got to 158 degrees for a total of 13 hours in the smoker. A little dark on the outside but perfect inside.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2013)

shayne said:


> Here is my finished dried beef. Followed your instructions to the T, except for the a-maze-n-smoker.* You are 100% correct this is amazing, just what I grew up on. *It did get a little darker on the outside than yours, but the smoke went well. Perfect amount. I do not know how my MES smokes well at low temps but I  am glad it does. Thank you so very much for all this. I will be grateful forever. P.S. I am still going to get the a-maze-n-smoker.


Looks Perfect Shayne!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You did an outstanding Job !!!

Every Day 4 or 5 more guys find out that the Bear doesn't BS. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## frosty (Oct 9, 2013)

Bearcarver is the BOMB!  That dried beef looks excellent!


----------



## bkleinsmid (Oct 9, 2013)

Bear.........The timing is perfect......I just logged on to look up this recipe. I started your Canadian Bacon recipe last week and it goes into the smoker today.

I'm on my way to Cash&Carry this afternoon to get the beef for this recipe. I love your recipes........

Brad


----------



## philinnm (Oct 9, 2013)

Well, even tho I forgot the soak to remove the excess salt, it must've come out OK. IT's all gone, and of course my friends want more! Thanks Bear! batch #2 is going into the rub this afternoon!

Phil


----------



## bad santa (Oct 9, 2013)

Copied and saved, I am keeping an eye out for the next time eye of round is on sale, I will be doing this for sure. Have used several of Bear's recipes and they have all been winners. Thanks for bumping this thread again, because I missed it before.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 9, 2013)

Bad Santa said:


> Copied and saved, I am keeping an eye out for the next time eye of round is on sale, I will be doing this for sure. Have used several of Bear's recipes and they have all been winners. Thanks for bumping this thread again, because I missed it before.


Make sure you buy alot.   It wont last long.    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I am going to do 10 lb next time.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2013)

Frosty said:


> Bearcarver is the BOMB!  That dried beef looks excellent!


LOL---Thank You Frosty!!

Bear


bkleinsmid said:


> Bear.........The timing is perfect......I just logged on to look up this recipe. I started your Canadian Bacon recipe last week and it goes into the smoker today.
> 
> I'm on my way to Cash&Carry this afternoon to get the beef for this recipe. I love your recipes........
> 
> Brad


Thanks Brad !!!

I love helping others---Makes my day hearing from them!!

Bear


----------



## old bones (Oct 9, 2013)

I made his C. Bacon and Dried Beef for the first time last fall.  Made the first batch and while I was slicing it, I was thinking of making my next batch.  When my son made some, it cost him a new fridge.    Poor kid bought his wife a new fridge so he could have the "Old One" in the garage.   Between the Dried Beef and the C. Bacon  I'll be looking for a second fridge.    I agree, 10 pounds is just about right ...   It might be enough between batches...  "IF" you don't let any of your friends taste it...     :biggrin:  




c farmer said:


> Make sure you buy alot.   It wont last long.    :biggrin:
> 
> I am going to do 10 lb next time.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2013)

PhilinNM said:


> Well, even tho I forgot the soak to remove the excess salt, it must've come out OK. IT's all gone, and of course my friends want more! Thanks Bear! batch #2 is going into the rub this afternoon!
> 
> Phil


That's great Phil !!

Don't forget----Do the Salt-Fry Test after curing. That way you can soak it awhile, if it's too salty.

Bear


Bad Santa said:


> Copied and saved, I am keeping an eye out for the next time eye of round is on sale, I will be doing this for sure. Have used several of Bear's recipes and they have all been winners. Thanks for bumping this thread again, because I missed it before.


Thank You Santa!!

The best we ever get around here for Eye Round is $2.99.

Bear


----------



## shayne (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you Bear for the complement, I could not have done it without your help. My mother loved it so much she just dropped off 6 more eye rounds. Looks like i will be busy. I Do have a question for you on the a-maze-n-smoker, I see different sizes Some for pellets some for dust and so on. Looking through your posts I see you have different ones. Should I get both or can one do it all ? Thanks again Shayne.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2013)

shayne said:


> Thank you Bear for the complement, I could not have done it without your help. My mother loved it so much she just dropped off 6 more eye rounds. Looks like i will be busy. I Do have a question for you on the a-maze-n-smoker, I see different sizes Some for pellets some for dust and so on. Looking through your posts I see you have different ones. Should I get both or can one do it all ? Thanks again Shayne.


There are a couple sizes of AMNS, and one size of AMNPS. The AMNS that I use most isn't on the market. It was a prototype AMNS that I asked Todd to make  when he was developing them. I think I have the only one (5" X 11").

The AMNS (Dust only) are easier to light & to keep lit, but they are normally only good for temps under 200* or 220*.

The AMNPS (Dust or Pellets) is good for higher temps (at least 275*).

I never use dust in my AMNPS, because I have an AMNS.

I would think it'd be best for you to get the AMNPS, which comes in one size (5" X 8").

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2013)

Old Bones said:


> I made his C. Bacon and Dried Beef for the first time last fall. Made the first batch and while I was slicing it, I was thinking of making my next batch. When my son made some, it cost him a new fridge. Poor kid bought his wife a new fridge so he could have the "Old One" in the garage. Between the Dried Beef and the C. Bacon I'll be looking for a second fridge. I agree, 10 pounds is just about right ... It might be enough between batches... "IF" you don't let any of your friends taste it...


Great to hear you enjoy it that much !!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Oct 21, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> BTW: for some nice "horse ovaries"-----Mix a little horse radish with cream cheese. Smear some on a slice of Dried Beef. Then roll it up. cut it in lengths you want, and stick a toothpick in them. This is Awesome!   Works good with Lebanon Bologna too.


Lebanon bologna??? Awesome! Do you have a recipe for that too?

I posted my first attempt I forgot to soak after the cure... no one noticed... <G>. But I do have a problem or 2.

1. It's all gone already!

2. I never should have given any to my friends..... I've created a monster! 

3. It's all gone already! hehe

batch #2 is curing, should be ready for the smoker this friday. I bought a couple eye rounds then noticed some top round that was very very lean, so I bought a nice 4 pounder to cure and try.... And the price was half that of the eye rounds.

Thanks again Bear! Been reading your book, lots to assimilate there.....

Phil


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 21, 2013)

PhilinNM said:


> Lebanon bologna??? Awesome! Do you have a recipe for that too?
> 
> I posted my first attempt I forgot to soak after the cure... no one noticed... <G>. But I do have a problem or 2.
> 
> ...


Thanks Phil !!

Sounds good---I have a Step by Step around someplace, Making Dried Beef from Bottom Round---Just gotta trim the fat cap off. Works fine. It's all lean except the fat cap. I never used Top Round, but I'm sure it's Great.

Bear


----------



## bad santa (Oct 21, 2013)

Found some eye of round this last week on sale and I now have 6 lbs of it in the fridge soaking in brine to be ready next week to smoke up. Looking forward to having this smoked, dried, sliced and on  my plate. Will post pics when it's done.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 22, 2013)

Bad Santa said:


> Found some eye of round this last week on sale and I now have 6 lbs of it in the fridge soaking in brine to be ready next week to smoke up. Looking forward to having this smoked, dried, sliced and on  my plate. Will post pics when it's done.


Your gonna love it, Santa!!!

Bear


----------



## little smokey (Oct 24, 2013)

So Bear got a question for you, If you did cut these down length wise before curing to less than 3 inches thick would the curing time be affected??  

THanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2013)

little smokey said:


> So Bear got a question for you, If you did cut these down length wise before curing to less than 3 inches thick would the curing time be affected??
> 
> THanks


If using TQ, the cure amount would be 1 TBS (1/2 ounce) per pound of whole meat.

The curing time would be the number of "half inches" in the thickest part, plus a minimum of 2 days for safety. I like to add 2 or 3 days to that, depending on which day suits me best.

So if it's 3" thick, it would be:

6 "half inches" = 6 days  + 2 days = Minimum of 8 days.

I would leave it in cure for 10 or 11 days, Flipping it over daily.

2 1/2 inches thick would be one day less.

Hope that helps,

Bear


----------



## little smokey (Oct 24, 2013)

WOw what service, thanks again because I am sure you have answered this question already but I was too lazy to go through very post.  Oh yeah and I kinda am at work.  lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2013)

little smokey said:


> WOw what service, thanks again because I am sure you have answered this question already but I was too lazy to go through very post.  Oh yeah and I kinda am at work.  lol


Always glad to help, whenever I can!!

Now get back to work.

Bear


----------



## little smokey (Oct 27, 2013)

Got another questions I saw you post "Put each Eye Round in it's own individual Zip-Lock bag & put in fridge at 37˚/38˚ for about 10 days.".  So because I have two kids in and out of the fridge all day I have noticed my fridge swings from 38-42 throughout the day.  So it tried a thermometer in a glass of water to see what something with some mass reads and I have found the water is hitting 39 all day today but will check in the AM to see what is does over night.  So just as long as my water does not go below 36 am I ok?


----------



## philinnm (Oct 27, 2013)

Here's the results of yesterdays smoke! 4 hours hickory, 4 hours maple, 11.5 hours total to 256F.

Yummy!

These were eye of rounds, cut to 3 inch. Next smoke in a couple days will be the top rounds turn. I did notice one thing, even tho the top rounds were cut no thicker than 3 inches, the cure didn't make it all the way to the center where it was still raw, so I mixed another batch of cure, recoated them, and they've been in the frig for 2 more days so far. Not sure when to pull them to smoke, I'm guessing another 10 days?

Thanks Bear!

Oh... A friend gave me about 20 pounds of hickory and cherry smoke sawdust, but it's too coarse for the A-Maze-N and won't stay lit. If I run it thru a hand grinder would that be too fine?

TA!
Phil













smoke#2.jpg



__ philinnm
__ Oct 27, 2013


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 27, 2013)

little smokey said:


> Got another questions I saw you post "Put each Eye Round in it's own individual Zip-Lock bag & put in fridge at 37˚/38˚ for about 10 days.".  So because I have two kids in and out of the fridge all day I have noticed my fridge swings from 38-42 throughout the day.  So it tried a thermometer in a glass of water to see what something with some mass reads and I have found the water is hitting 39 all day today but will check in the AM to see what is does over night.  So just as long as my water does not go below 36 am I ok?


Mine stays between 37* and 38*, but if you stay between 34* and 40*, you should be good.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 27, 2013)

PhilinNM said:


> Here's the results of yesterdays smoke! 4 hours hickory, 4 hours maple, 11.5 hours total to 256F.
> 
> Yummy!
> 
> ...


Phil,

Your rounds & slices look Great!!

I never had to cure something twice. Another 10 days with cure will probably make it too salty.

3" thick is pushing the limits for curing without injecting it, but 10 days should have been enough.

Something over 3", I would cut in half to be safe.

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks. Taste great too! THis time I remembered to soak them after the cure....  fyi: 11.5 hours left them a bit moister than I wanted, so next time I'll adjust the lower temps time to dry them out a bit more.

Never had to cure 2x? Well, guess I'd better pull those puppies, soak them, dry overnight and get them in the smoker tomorrow. Will let you know..

Thanks again!

Phil


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 28, 2013)

PhilinNM said:


> Thanks. Taste great too! THis time I remembered to soak them after the cure....  fyi: 11.5 hours left them a bit moister than I wanted, so next time I'll adjust the lower temps time to dry them out a bit more.
> 
> Never had to cure 2x? Well, guess I'd better pull those puppies, soak them, dry overnight and get them in the smoker tomorrow. Will let you know..
> 
> ...


Two birds with one stone:

#1---That moist Dried Beef is my fault, because I like it more moist than store bought Dried Beef, mainly because my favorite way to eat it is a Sammich with American Cheese & MW on White Bread. I might have mentioned if you want it more Dry, do what you're doing, hold it longer at lower temps, so you can get more smoke on it & dry it out more, before taking it to final temp. That will do it.

#2----If you didn't cure all the way to center, to play it safe, you could smoke it for 2 hours @ 200*. Then sterilize your temp probe & put it in the center of the biggest piece. Then take it to 140* in no longer than the total of 4 hours. Then it will be safe to back the heat down for a few hours, before finishing it at about 160*.

Hope this helps,

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 28, 2013)

PhilinNM said:


> Thanks. Taste great too! THis time I remembered to soak them after the cure....  fyi: 11.5 hours left them a bit moister than I wanted, so next time I'll adjust the lower temps time to dry them out a bit more.
> 
> Never had to cure 2x? Well, guess I'd better pull those puppies, soak them, dry overnight and get them in the smoker tomorrow. Will let you know..
> 
> ...


When I did mine I ended up drying for 23 hours.   

I smoked at 120 for 10 hours and then bumped the temp up.
 

I like mine dry too.


----------



## philinnm (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 29, 2013)

I'll have to catch it tomorrow, Phil.

That's past my bedtime.

However, if you want it real dry, you gotta go longer than I do.

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Oct 30, 2013)

Ok, it's tomorrow, and the meat has had a chance to cool off in the frig before I did a little test slicing and tasting... Yum! I smoked the first 4 hours with hickory, then 1/2 hour with some apple chips that need to be used up, then 4 hours with cherry. That apple puts a nice sweet hint to the meat.

Speaking of using up some chips, I've got several bags of wood chips and about 40 pounds of sawdust that was given to me. Obviously the chips won't work in the amazn, and the sawdust, being coarse, doesn't want to stay lit.  So, does anyone know if I put it thru a hand grain grinder if it will work like the dust we buy from Todd?   I hate having to feed the smoker every so often using the unit's smoke pan, plus, it smokes too heavy that way.

Here's the photo of the top round.













smoketopround.jpg



__ philinnm
__ Oct 30, 2013






It looks wet, but it's bone dry, that's just the "candied" smoke pellicle surface I guess.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 30, 2013)

PhilinNM said:


> Ok, it's tomorrow, and the meat has had a chance to cool off in the frig before I did a little test slicing and tasting... Yum! I smoked the first 4 hours with hickory, then 1/2 hour with some apple chips that need to be used up, then 4 hours with cherry. That apple puts a nice sweet hint to the meat.
> 
> Speaking of using up some chips, I've got several bags of wood chips and about 40 pounds of sawdust that was given to me. Obviously the chips won't work in the amazn, and the sawdust, being coarse, doesn't want to stay lit.  So, does anyone know if I put it thru a hand grain grinder if it will work like the dust we buy from Todd?   I hate having to feed the smoker every so often using the unit's smoke pan, plus, it smokes too heavy that way.


Looks Great, Phil !!!

Are you able to wait a day or 2 to slice the rest??

I believe the grain grinder will work, if you get the dust right, because I think Todd said a long time ago you could use an old blender in an emergency, if you weren't worried about wrecking it.

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Oct 30, 2013)

"Looks Great, Phil !!!

Are you able to wait a day or 2 to slice the rest??

I believe the grain grinder will work, if you get the dust right, because I think Todd said a long time ago you could use an old blender in an emergency, if you weren't worried about wrecking it.

Bear"

Actually, I only cut that little sample, then put the rest in a ziplock till I need it. I'm even thinking of freezing it uncut. I've got about 6 pounds sliced from an earlier smoke in the frig to go thru first, but I'm sure as soon as my friends find out, it'll be gone quickly!

I thought it was interesting that top round comes out just as tasty as eye of round, even tho it's a lot cheaper.

Will get out the grinder and try. Will let you know the results. Just got to keep it from going too all dust. In the meantime, I've got a couple bags on the way from Todd.


----------



## philinnm (Oct 30, 2013)

moved to own thread....


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 30, 2013)

I have a hobart.   800 bucks used but it would slice a brick if I wanted.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2013)

PhilinNM said:


> Actually, I only cut that little sample, then put the rest in a ziplock till I need it. I'm even thinking of freezing it uncut. I've got about 6 pounds sliced from an earlier smoke in the frig to go thru first, but I'm sure as soon as my friends find out, it'll be gone quickly!
> 
> I thought it was interesting that top round comes out just as tasty as eye of round, even tho it's a lot cheaper.
> 
> Will get out the grinder and try. Will let you know the results. Just got to keep it from going too all dust. In the meantime, I've got a couple bags on the way from Todd.


Cheap????

Here's how to really get it cheap, and it also comes out just as tasty as the Eye Rounds!!!----Venison!!

I used to get all of my Deer Hind Quarters made into "Venison Dried Beef".

Now I make my own. MMMmmmmm.......

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/101317/smoked-venison-dried-beef

I slice mine real thin on a slicer, and vacuum pack it. I have some in the freezer over 2 years, and it's just liken it was when I put it in.

Bear

PS: Unless you already did, I would start a new thread, asking about slicers. You'll get a lot more participation that way.


----------



## philinnm (Oct 31, 2013)

Venison? Wish I could, but deer are getting rare around here. Once the elk take up residence, the deer move out. And getting an elk license takes an act of god, lots of $$$$$ or knowing someone in the fish and game department. I have many friends who deer hunt, and the average is 1 every 10 or more years!

New thread, got it. Sorry, wasn't thinking!

Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2013)

PhilinNM said:


> Venison? Wish I could, but deer are getting rare around here. Once the elk take up residence, the deer move out. And getting an elk license takes an act of god, lots of $$$$$ or knowing someone in the fish and game department. I have many friends who deer hunt, and the average is 1 every 10 or more years!
> 
> New thread, got it. Sorry, wasn't thinking!
> 
> Thanks!


Don't be sorry---Just not many will see it here.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






We don't have many Elk, and they are all in Northern counties. My Son usually takes 2 deer a year, and some guys take 4 or 5 around here.

He's gonna save me some Backstraps for some Venison Dried Beef.

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Oct 31, 2013)

Here you go Bear. I think I "done good!" All vac'd and packed and ready to go. And I still have some in a zip lock to munch on!  About 2 more rounds to cure and smoke and I'll have everyone's Christmas presents done!













smoke#2vac.jpg



__ philinnm
__ Oct 31, 2013






I think I've created a monster...... Smoke em if you got em!

I grew up on South Mountain, between Allentown and Bethlehem, in what was then still the boonies of eastern Penna back when deer were abundant, but very wary. Today you have more deer, but they've gotten smaller. Out here, we have mule deer and Elk.  Last mule deer I ran across, the top of his back was even with the hood of my truck.  White tails are here too, but a bit smaller than the muley's. Wish I was able to still go hunting. I miss the pheasant, rabbit and deer hunting I used to enjoy back there many many years ago.

.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 1, 2013)

PhilinNM said:


> Here you go Bear. I think I "done good!" All vac'd and packed and ready to go. And I still have some in a zip lock to munch on!  About 2 more rounds to cure and smoke and I'll have everyone's Christmas presents done!
> 
> I think I've created a monster...... Smoke em if you got em!
> 
> ...


Looks Real Good, Phil !!!  Now I gotta get another pack out of my freezer. My BIL gave me some sticks from a Buck he got in Archery Season. Dressed out at 206. Not many around here get bigger than that.

I know South Mountain pretty good. Almost bought a house in the woods there, before we built our log house.

South Mountain is still fairly wooded, but only good for Archery for deer. Still got a lot of rabbits around here, but almost no pheasants. Lots of Turkeys now.

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Nov 5, 2013)

I've got an interesting question... I have my last two holiday rounds curing in the frig, they've been in the zippy's for 5 days now, and I've turned them everyday. But the baggies are getting full of lots of juice from the meat.... Should I pour that off or just leave it?

Thanks!
Phil


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2013)

PhilinNM said:


> I've got an interesting question... I have my last two holiday rounds curing in the frig, they've been in the zippy's for 5 days now, and I've turned them everyday. But the baggies are getting full of lots of juice from the meat.... Should I pour that off or just leave it?
> 
> Thanks!
> Phil


No---Don't pour that juice out. That has cure in it & will be reabsorbed by the time your curing is over.

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Nov 5, 2013)

OK. Sure seems like a lot of fluid tho...  The rounds are literally swimming it it. Guess I got some really fresh meat, huh.

Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2013)

PhilinNM said:


> OK. Sure seems like a lot of fluid tho...  The rounds are literally swimming it it. Guess I got some really fresh meat, huh.
> 
> Thanks!


Dry cure can't move through meat---You need that juice.

Just keep flipping daily. Much of that juice will be reabsorbed, but there can be some left at the end. Sometimes more than other times, but it doesn't matter. When the curing is over you can dump it.

Check the first two pics at the link below. One was the juice left at the end of curing some Pork Loin, and the other was from Bottom Round.,

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/109617/canadian-bacon-and-dried-beef-cured-smoked

Bear


----------



## backyardboss (Nov 6, 2013)

Quick question, then I think I heading for the grocery meat counter.

With the Tender Quick cure and brown sugar mix, this is used simply as a rub if I butterfly the round to under 3 inches thickness, correct? As only  rub and not injected, does this change the curing time or formula of 1/2 inch a day +2 days?

This will make for a perfect smoke next weekend. It's colder out and I can't wait to give this a go.

Thanks Bear! You're a real asset and very generous with you time! Much appreciated.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 7, 2013)

Backyardboss said:


> Quick question, then I think I heading for the grocery meat counter.
> 
> With the Tender Quick cure and brown sugar mix, this is used simply as a rub if I butterfly the round to under 3 inches thickness, correct? As only  rub and not injected, does this change the curing time or formula of 1/2 inch a day +2 days?
> 
> ...


Yes, you can butterfly, but I find it easier to just cut it in half.

On the time in cure, the rule is "1/2"  per day + 2 days for absolute minimum". However I add 2 or 3 days to that, whichever of those days works best for me.

BTW: The original rule was (How many 1/4" are there in half of the piece of meat + 2 days) but that was kinda dumb, when how many half inches are there in the whole thickness is the same thing.

Any more questions, give me a yell !!

Bear


----------



## backyardboss (Nov 7, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Yes, you can butterfly, but I find it easier to just cut it in half.
> 
> On the time in cure, the rule is "1/2"  per day + 2 days for absolute minimum". However I add 2 or 3 days to that, whichever of those days works best for me.
> 
> ...


Okay so to make sure I've got tihs perfectly clear on my end- if I do either butterfly the round or slice it in half I am NOT using any liquid, correct? It is simply a dry rub on the outside, right?

I've never cured anything before so don't want it to be rubbed with the cure AND soaking in it, if that's not the way to go.

Again, thanks for the assistance.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 7, 2013)

Bear that's just amazing!!! Fantastic job! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey Bear

Those look so good, I'm ready for supper and it is only 2PM   Gotta try this

Thanks

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2013)

Backyardboss said:


> Okay so to make sure I've got tihs perfectly clear on my end- if I do either butterfly the round or slice it in half I am NOT using any liquid, correct? *Yes--The only liquid will be what the TQ & Brown sugar produces.* *When that happens, don't dump it out, just keep flipping it daily.*
> 
> It is simply a dry rub on the outside, right? *Right*.
> 
> ...


Sorry for taking so long---Haven't been feeling well.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2013)

LeahOceanNotes said:


> Bear that's just amazing!!! Fantastic job! Cheers! - Leah


Thank You Leah!!!

I love this stuff !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2013)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Bear
> 
> Those look so good, I'm ready for supper and it is only 2PM   Gotta try this
> 
> ...


Go for it---You'll love it !!!

Thanks Gary!!

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Nov 19, 2013)

Hope you're feeling better Bear! 

Here's my latest masterpiece. I cut the rounds lengthwise but left them connected, plus I did one of those 3 pound (?) summer sausages just for S&G's.

The Summer sausage came out great,. as you can see, only about 1/2 of it is left. I also learned that even with the 1 hour soak to remove salt from the rounds, when you marinate meat this thin, it still ends up a bit salty, so next time I prep them this way, I'll probably reduce the TQ by 1/3.

Total time was 11 hours, it hit 156 at about 10.5, but I left it go to 158, as last time it was a bit more moist than I wanted.  I think maybe my thermometer may be off a bit, as 158 is just about perfect moisture wise. Smoke was on the last 10 hours. One A-maze-n 6 x 8 with only 4 slots filled with hickory, then a second load of cherry with only 3 slots filled, and the smoke ended about 10 minutes before the meat did. Outside temps started out around 45 in the am up to about 61 at mid afternoon, then back down to 40's for the last couple hours, with 12 mph winds the whole time.

So, all is said and done and my Christmas shopping is now finished..... <G> Oh.... the day after I bought these 2 rounds, the price at Costco jumped from $3.89 per pound to $4.69 per pound.  I may be done smoking rounds till prices come back down. Besides, I want to try smoking some trout as soon as Costco has some again.

Thanks again Bear!

Phil













smoke11_17_13.jpg



__ philinnm
__ Nov 19, 2013


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2013)

PhilinNM said:


> Hope you're feeling better Bear!
> 
> Here's my latest masterpiece. I cut the rounds lengthwise but left them connected, plus I did one of those 3 pound (?) summer sausages just for S&G's.
> 
> ...


All looks Great, Phil !!!

I'm glad you like it !!

One thing------If it's still salty after an hour soak, don't reduce the amount of TQ !!! Just dump the water out & put fresh water in for another hour soak. Then re-test. Some say put a potato in, but I never tried that. Then check to make sure you aren't using too much TQ, and also add about an equal amount of Brown Sugar.

If Eye rounds are too costly, check the price of Bottom Round, but make sure you trim off the fat cap. Don't want fat in Dried Beef.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2013)

Now that it's hunting season, I should mention that this same thing can be made from Deer Meat.

Link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/101317/smoked-venison-dried-beef

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Dec 8, 2013)

Ohhhhh. I'm in trouble now. Smiths (grocery store - Krogers in disguise)  Has Eye of Round on sale for $2.99 per pound. So I went to the store determined I had enough dried beef put up, and wasn't gong to guy any. Then the butcher came out with a huge tray of EOR's freshly trimmed and very lean. I just couldn't resist. So now I have 4 - 3 pound EOR's ribbed and in zip lock baggies, waiting till 10 days passed so they can turn into candy. Only one thing I forgot.... we're in the middle of a deep freeze arctic blast for at least another week (gonna be 9 degrees tomorrow morning) maybe more. Gonna be tough to smoke outside in those kind of temps. Oh well, will just have to watch the internal temps, and go with the flow!

I have noticed 2 things.... no smoke ring, and once you vac pac it and stick it in the frig, the flavor diminishes.  So maybe a little heavier smoke if I'm going to Vac-pac them for cold storage, uncut... ??

Later!

Phil


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 9, 2013)

PhilinNM said:


> Ohhhhh. I'm in trouble now. Smiths (grocery store - Krogers in disguise)  Has Eye of Round on sale for $2.99 per pound. So I went to the store determined I had enough dried beef put up, and wasn't gong to guy any. Then the butcher came out with a huge tray of EOR's freshly trimmed and very lean. I just couldn't resist. So now I have 4 - 3 pound EOR's ribbed and in zip lock baggies, waiting till 10 days passed so they can turn into candy. Only one thing I forgot.... we're in the middle of a deep freeze arctic blast for at least another week (gonna be 9 degrees tomorrow morning) maybe more. Gonna be tough to smoke outside in those kind of temps. Oh well, will just have to watch the internal temps, and go with the flow!
> 
> I have noticed 2 things.... no smoke ring, and once you vac pac it and stick it in the frig, the flavor diminishes.  So maybe a little heavier smoke if I'm going to Vac-pac them for cold storage, uncut... ??
> 
> ...


Holy Chit !!!

I didn't know it got that cold in NM !!!

I don't get a smoke ring on anything, but it's all show anyway.

I smoke mine pretty hard, and slice it thin. Then vac pack & freeze. I never noticed any flavor loss. Keep the smoke light, but maybe longer time smoking. Make sure you let them sit a couple days, before slicing & freezing.

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Dec 9, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Holy Chit !!!
> 
> I didn't know it got that cold in NM !!!
> 
> ...


Yep, High desert NM is deceptive. I'm in Albuquerque, east side where the elevation is just over a mile high.... And lots of NM is even higher. Up in the northern reaches it was supposed to go to -15 and better (worse?) last night. Will have to watch the news to see just how cold it got. But negative temps in the northern areas is typical. A few years ago, we hovered around 7 degrees for about 3 days. Everything froze. Had to go buy a snow shovel a few days ago, the snow hit 7 inches. yeah, I know, but it was enough to need to be shoveled. There's still a lot of it on the ground.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 9, 2013)

PhilinNM said:


> Yep, High desert NM is deceptive. I'm in Albuquerque, east side where the elevation is just over a mile high.... And lots of NM is even higher. Up in the northern reaches it was supposed to go to -15 and better (worse?) last night. Will have to watch the news to see just how cold it got. But negative temps in the northern areas is typical. A few years ago, we hovered around 7 degrees for about 3 days. Everything froze. Had to go buy a snow shovel a few days ago, the snow hit 7 inches. yeah, I know, but it was enough to need to be shoveled. There's still a lot of it on the ground.


We only got 3" this time, but 50 miles South of here was that Lions vs Eagles game, with 8" on the field.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## flyboys (Dec 9, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> We only got 3" this time, but 50 miles South of here was that Lions vs Eagles game, with 8" on the field.:biggrin:
> 
> 
> Bear



I was at that game yesterday.  One of the most fun games I was ever at!  I95 was a complete mess though.


----------



## flyboys (Dec 9, 2013)

image.jpg



__ flyboys
__ Dec 9, 2013


















image.jpg



__ flyboys
__ Dec 9, 2013


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 10, 2013)

Flyboys said:


> I was at that game yesterday. One of the most fun games I was ever at! I95 was a complete mess though.


Yup---It looked like fun, but it was fun sitting in my LazyBoy in my nice warm house watching McCoy break a 64 year old record, and the Birds now occupy 1st alone. Too old to sit in the snow for 3 hours.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## bean vog (Dec 18, 2013)

I need some advice...  I just tried this procedure and the center of my meat ended up mealy or mushey   what ever word you prefer.  I used a deer backstrap.

  I used POP's brine mixture.

I left it in the brine for 15 days.

What did I do wrong?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2013)

Bean Vog said:


> I need some advice...  I just tried this procedure and the center of my meat ended up mealy or mushey   what ever word you prefer.  I used a deer backstrap.
> 
> I used POP's brine mixture.
> 
> ...


I don't use Pop's Brine, but it sounds like you didn't smoke it long enough. It doesn't sound like a brine curing problem. How high did you take the internal temp?

You could PM Pops.

Bear


----------



## bean vog (Dec 18, 2013)

Gradly Smoker

Preheat Smoker to 120˚.
Put meat in smoker for 4 hour at 120˚----No smoke.
Hickory Smoke  4 hours    120

After second hour bumped  130˚.
After 4 hours of smoke  bumped the heat to 150˚.
After 2 more hours, bump it up to 160˚.
After 8 more hours, bumped it up to 170˚.
At the end  bumped up to 180˚.
Stayed at 180˚ until the internal temp hits at least 158˚ on each piece.
Total was 24 hours.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2013)

Bean Vog said:


> Gradly Smoker
> 
> Preheat Smoker to 120˚.
> Put meat in smoker for 4 hour at 120˚----No smoke.
> ...


Wow!!!

That should have been plenty Dry!!

If your Therm is accurate, I would PM Pops, and ask him if you used his Brine Cure properly, because it shouldn't be mushy inside after all that smoking time & temp.

What therm are you using?  Maverick?

Bear


----------



## bean vog (Dec 19, 2013)

I thought my therm was not working so I went bought a new one.    Didn't change anything.   The meat temp stayed around 112 for most of that cooking time.   After your questions to me, I'm going to buy  a therm to hang in the Bradly Smoker and  verify that the Temp on the outside of the smoker matches the temp inside the smoker.

Then maybe I will use your recipe.

Thanks for the advice.  I will post additional info later.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2013)

Bean Vog said:


> I thought my therm was not working so I went bought a new one.    Didn't change anything.   The meat temp stayed around 112 for most of that cooking time.   After your questions to me, I'm going to buy  a therm to hang in the Bradly Smoker and  verify that the Temp on the outside of the smoker matches the temp inside the smoker.
> 
> Then maybe I will use your recipe.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.  I will post additional info later.


Might I suggest a Maverick "ET-732".

Digital wireless, will send you the smoker temp and Meat IT continuously. I couldn't go without mine.

Bear


----------



## bean vog (Dec 19, 2013)

Will do Thank you.


----------



## philinnm (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey bear!

I found the recipe (formula?) for making Lebanon Bologna. Want it?

Phil


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2014)

PhilinNM said:


> Hey bear!
> 
> I found the recipe (formula?) for making Lebanon Bologna. Want it?
> 
> Phil


Hi Phil !!

If you have a good one, you should make some, and start a new thread, with the recipe on it, and maybe some Pics.

I'll definitely come to visit.

Bear


----------



## bean vog (Jan 5, 2014)

I sure do want the receipe......

FYI   I purchased the therm   ET-732.   Works great.

My Bradley is way off on its temp  readings.

when set on 180   temp is 160 where Bradley probe is in bottom of smoker.  Top rack is only 140.

Used ET  732  to smoke jerky las week and it came out great.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2014)

Bean Vog said:


> I sure do want the receipe......
> 
> FYI   I purchased the therm   ET-732.   Works great.
> 
> ...


Now you'll be cookin' !!

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Jan 5, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Hi Phil !!
> 
> If you have a good one, you should make some, and start a new thread, with the recipe on it, and maybe some Pics.
> 
> ...


Thanks. after my last batch, I learned that smoking during winter temps is not the best. have to smoke longer, hotter, etc. So I'll probably wait till this summer to make some. But I can start a thread so other people with better setups and etc can certainly try! The recipe I have makes 10 pounds at a time!

My new slicer arrived yesterday, now to get time to get those last 12 pounds of beer candy sliced! I've also learned I have to hide it from my friends if I want any left...<GRIN>.

Later!

Phil

lebanon bologna thread is here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/155660/lebanon-bologna-anyone


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 6, 2014)

PhilinNM said:


> Thanks. after my last batch, I learned that smoking during winter temps is not the best. have to smoke longer, hotter, etc. So I'll probably wait till this summer to make some. But I can start a thread so other people with better setups and etc can certainly try! The recipe I have makes 10 pounds at a time!
> 
> My new slicer arrived yesterday, now to get time to get those last 12 pounds of beer candy sliced! I've also learned I have to hide it from my friends if I want any left...<GRIN>.
> 
> ...


Yup---Only good thing about Winter is your beer stays nice & cold.

Bear


----------



## dan gostisha (Jan 9, 2014)

Just got done making some with venison rounds and when I sliced it juices poured out of the round.  The texture of the meat seemed fine and everything just very moist.  Is this normal or should I smoke longer and lower temps next time.  Mine rounds hit 158 at 13.5hrs and the other at 14hrs.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 10, 2014)

Dan Gostisha said:


> Just got done making some with venison rounds and when I sliced it juices poured out of the round.  The texture of the meat seemed fine and everything just very moist.  Is this normal or should I smoke longer and lower temps next time.  Mine rounds hit 158 at 13.5hrs and the other at 14hrs.


Hi Dan!

Usually at that amount of hours, it isn't too moist, however it wouldn't hurt to go many more hours.

I like it a little more moist than the dried out stuff they sell in store, but there definitely should not be juice running out.

I would try adding another 4 hours or more @ about 160* smoker temp.

Here is a link to one I did with Venison Hind Quarter:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/101317/smoked-venison-dried-beef

Bear


----------



## little smokey (Jan 10, 2014)

I have never really tasted dried beef before this thread only in my mother in-laws beef ball which is really salty and mostly cream cheese.  So when I sliced my first slice of this stuff I was amazed at how awesome dried beef is.  My first time my AMZNPS had issue so I did not really get it smoked so it was more of just dried beef.  My second go at it I was more through in making sure my AMZNPS was lit correctly and going so that dried beef was not dried beef it was SMOKED dried beef which was like "Holy Beef" when I tasted that.  So since I understood from this post about the salt content being a lot lower than the store bought stuff and more moist I tried making her dried beef ball and Mine was not over salted due to the beef and had a wonderful smokey taste to it.  That was about three weeks ago, some of that beef ball had been in my beer fridge that I forgot about.  Last night I broke that out and when I opened it I smelled this heavenly smokey dip, I verified it had not gone bad or grown mold.  I tasted it and I was reminded how great that batch of beef was and the wife took it away, ate it all , the  accused me of being a hoarder...lol  I have a 6lb batch in the fridge now that I am drooling over and still have to wait a week before I can smoke it.

If the 12 pages of comments does not say enough I have to say it, BEAR CARVER Thank you so much for this thread and your constant help everywhere, you are a great asset to this site.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 10, 2014)

little smokey said:


> I have never really tasted dried beef before this thread only in my mother in-laws beef ball which is really salty and mostly cream cheese.  So when I sliced my first slice of this stuff I was amazed at how awesome dried beef is.  My first time my AMZNPS had issue so I did not really get it smoked so it was more of just dried beef.  My second go at it I was more through in making sure my AMZNPS was lit correctly and going so that dried beef was not dried beef it was SMOKED dried beef which was like "Holy Beef" when I tasted that.  So since I understood from this post about the salt content being a lot lower than the store bought stuff and more moist I tried making her dried beef ball and Mine was not over salted due to the beef and had a wonderful smokey taste to it.  That was about three weeks ago, some of that beef ball had been in my beer fridge that I forgot about.  Last night I broke that out and when I opened it I smelled this heavenly smokey dip, I verified it had not gone bad or grown mold.  I tasted it and I was reminded how great that batch of beef was and the wife took it away, ate it all , the  accused me of being a hoarder...lol  I have a 6lb batch in the fridge now that I am drooling over and still have to wait a week before I can smoke it.
> 
> If the 12 pages of comments does not say enough I have to say it, BEAR CARVER Thank you so much for this thread and your constant help everywhere, you are a great asset to this site.


Wow!!!   Thank You for the kind words. I'm glad you found out how really good Smoked Dried Beef can be!!!

I had a similar thing happen to me, even before I started smoking my own Dried Beef:

I used to take my Deer hindquarters to a local processor to be smoked & made into Dried Beef. That would take care of about 3 months worth of Sammies for my "Work" lunches (2 sammies per day). Then about the end of March, as usual, I ran out of Venison Dried Beef, and had Ham or Beef Sammies in my lunches. Then one day I was rooting around in my Fridge freezer, and hidden in the back was a pack of Ven DB. I was so happy I almost cried. We only put a little bit of DB in my Sammies that week, to try to stretch it out. Since I've been making my own, I haven't had that problem again.

Thanks again, Little Smokey,

Bear


----------



## little smokey (Jan 10, 2014)

Since I currently have your attention I have a question.  After smoking how long can you store the dried beef in the reefer?  I will be freezing some this go around but this question popped in my head.  I store it in a freezer bag in my fridge at least the one that is currently being used.  I mean it disappears so fast I am sure this will never be an issue but thought I would ask.


----------



## dan gostisha (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks Bear.  I will try longer and lower temps next time I make a batch.  I let it sit the fridge overnight and it was no where near as juicy as it was an hour after smoking. it actually turned out almost perfect.  A touch salty for me but everyone else thought it was perfect.  Next time I will do a fry test or let it soak longer before smoking.  Not too bad for being this is the first thing I have ever smoked other than ribs.  Thanks alot your directions made this very easy to follow.  Will post a qview qview when I get home from work and can add pics.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 10, 2014)

little smokey said:


> Since I currently have your attention I have a question.  After smoking how long can you store the dried beef in the reefer?  I will be freezing some this go around but this question popped in my head.  I store it in a freezer bag in my fridge at least the one that is currently being used.  I mean it disappears so fast I am sure this will never be an issue but thought I would ask.


I never had to worry about it either, because it doesn't last long here, and I only freeze it in small packs.

However, I would say longer than other cold cuts, because it is smoked & drier than Ham, Beef, and Turkey lunch meats. I would imagine between 1 & 2 weeks in a baggie would be fine.

The store bought stuff would last longer, because theirs is more salty & drier, as you already know.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 15, 2014)

Dan Gostisha said:


> Thanks Bear.  I will try longer and lower temps next time I make a batch.  I let it sit the fridge overnight and it was no where near as juicy as it was an hour after smoking. it actually turned out almost perfect.  A touch salty for me but everyone else thought it was perfect.  Next time I will do a fry test or let it soak longer before smoking.  Not too bad for being this is the first thing I have ever smoked other than ribs.  Thanks alot your directions made this very easy to follow.  Will post a qview qview when I get home from work and can add pics.


Yup, I do that after thawing my frozen Dried Beef & my Frozen Smoked Salmon. When I thaw them out, there is moisture on the surface. I wrap them in paper towels "loosely" and put in fridge for a day or two, and they dry nicely. Then I put them in baggies to keep them from drying too much in the fridge.

Bear


----------



## jirod (Apr 4, 2014)

Got to say I totally ripped this off and it has made me a rock star with my buddies. 

I use TQ per directions/ weight and about a teaspoon per pound of brown sugar (equals Bear's tablespoon per 3 pound piece). Tried to follow to low temp method Bear described. I generally use Pitmaster's Choice. 

I do give credit to the site and Bear when people ask. Never been a huge dried beef or dried deer fan until I tried this a couple months ago. Makes me even more excited for the fall and deer season. 

Bear, thanks as always for your expertise and explanations.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2014)

jirod said:


> Got to say I totally ripped this off and it has made me a rock star with my buddies.
> 
> I use TQ per directions/ weight and about a teaspoon per pound of brown sugar (equals Bear's tablespoon per 3 pound piece). Tried to follow to low temp method Bear described. I generally use Pitmaster's Choice.
> 
> ...


That's Great, jirod !!!

I'm Real Glad You Liked It !!!

That's one of the reasons I was always glad when Deer Season came around too!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2014)

BTW  jirod,

Here's a Step by Step on making Venison Dried Beef from Deer Hind Quarters (Awesome Stuff):

*Smoked Venison Dried Beef  *     

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Jun 25, 2014)

FYI everyone,

Just took the last vac-pac'd chunk from the refrig (kept it in the cold bottom all the time), broke the seal and sliced it up. Tastes as good as the day it was made last December. I had made about 6 rounds up, enough to last me till temps were more friendly to smoking. Guess I'll need to make a few more, this last one is going fast...

Wonder if the recipe works for Elk?


----------



## stevevv (Jul 6, 2014)

I know this is a dumb question, but....what is TQ?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 6, 2014)

SteveVV said:


> I know this is a dumb question, but....what is TQ?



Morton's Tender Quick ( can be found at most grocery stores in the USA.)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 7, 2014)

PhilinNM said:


> FYI everyone,
> 
> Just took the last vac-pac'd chunk from the refrig (kept it in the cold bottom all the time), broke the seal and sliced it up. Tastes as good as the day it was made last December. I had made about 6 rounds up, enough to last me till temps were more friendly to smoking. Guess I'll need to make a few more, this last one is going fast...
> 
> Wonder if the recipe works for Elk?


Sorry I missed this so long, but I'm glad you like it, Phil !!!

And yes this works Great on Elk, Caribou, Moose, etc, etc, and it will all taste similar to Dried Beef.

However if you do the exact same thing to various Pig parts, you will end up with Belly Bacon, Buckboard Bacon, Canadian Bacon, and/or Ham.

Bear


SteveVV said:


> I know this is a dumb question, but....what is TQ?


Like Case said, It is Morton's Tender Quick, and if one Grocery Store doesn't have it check at some others, because if you get it from Mortons, on the internet, the shipping is expensive!!

Bear


----------



## wambamsam (Aug 6, 2014)

" In the future I will cut my eye rounds, or whatever meat I use into thinner pieces (3" thick, or less)." 

Would cutting them into thinner pieces also affect the temp and times you have listed? I'm about ready to TQ mine, just deciding if I want to do the whole 4lb or cut into chunks.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 6, 2014)

wambamsam said:


> " In the future I will cut my eye rounds, or whatever meat I use into thinner pieces (3" thick, or less)."
> 
> Would cutting them into thinner pieces also affect the temp and times you have listed? I'm about ready to TQ mine, just deciding if I want to do the whole 4lb or cut into chunks.


Yes, cutting a 4" thick X 6" X 10" roast into two roasts 2" thick each will cut your curing to center time down, and it can cut your smoking time, if you want to get it to a specific IT like 160*.

However I would still keep it smoking at about 140* for awhile before I finish it, so I can get more smoke flavor on it.

If the Roast is already under 3" thick, I would leave it in one piece, because there's no problem getting it cured to center without injecting it. I would guess that your 4 pounder is already less than 3" thick.

Bear


----------



## wambamsam (Aug 6, 2014)

Bear, Thanks for the quick reply.

I'm assuming the thickness is measured by the size top to bottom if you looking, from side to side would be width and length is pretty obvious.

Anywho, I cut it in half so it is now about 8" long x 5" wide x 2" thick, 4lbs so I rubbed the two pieces with a total of 4TBS of TQ.

Basic idea is still to cook it low and slow for as long as possible then get IT to 160area before shutting it down. Still following your suggested smoke schedule but some times may be adjusted since meat thickness is approx half of what yours were at. Pretty simple still right?

-----

So whats the threshold for meat on how thick it should be before you need to start injecting rather then rub for TQ?


----------



## dreadylock (Aug 7, 2014)

wowwww thats looks great bear i think when i get back from my aniversary bash i'll try some

i like the step by step w/pictures  for us newbies

thanks bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 7, 2014)

wambamsam said:


> Bear, Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> I'm assuming the thickness is measured by the size top to bottom if you looking, from side to side would be width and length is pretty obvious. *Actually "Thickness" is the narrowest of the 3 dimensions, no matter which direction it is.*
> 
> ...


----------



## jcj112562 (Nov 4, 2014)

I just went to Costco and picked up a couple eye of rounds to try this on.  I know where to get dried beef, but since that involves a good deal of shipping, I am going to try this.  I just made about 3 pounds of dry cured, cold smoked bacon, so cured meat here I come.  I also picked up a sirloin top to try smoking that.  Thanks for posting this recipe, Bear!

John


----------



## fished (Nov 4, 2014)

Bear, I have a question for you.

I have made both BBB and belly bacon using your method with TQ.  I using TQ and doing an injection would you disolve the TQ in water then inject?  I don't remember reading anything about injecting with TQ as the cure.  Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 4, 2014)

Fished said:


> Bear, I have a question for you.
> 
> I have made both BBB and belly bacon using your method with TQ.  I using TQ and doing an injection would you disolve the TQ in water then inject?  I don't remember reading anything about injecting with TQ as the cure.  Thanks


In the beginning of this thread, under "Preparation", I explained what I did, and then in Red, mentioned what I would do next time (See Below). In fact after this Smoke, I did do what I said I would do in Red.

I no longer inject-----I just make sure none of the pieces are thicker than 3".

Preparation:
I trimmed all fat off of each Eye Round.
Mixed 3 ounces (6 TBS) of TQ with 12 ounces of water, and injected 2 ounces of this solution into the middle of each 3LB Eye Round.
Rubbed 1 1/2 ounces (3 TBS) of TQ and 1 tablespoon of Brown Sugar on each 3 LB Eye Round.
Put each Eye Round in it's own individual Zip-Lock bag & put in fridge at 37˚/38˚ for about 10 days.
Remove from fridge, rinse & soak in ice water for 1 hour, draining once at the half hour mark.
Dry each piece the best you can with paper towels.
Put on smoker rack & put in fridge unwrapped overnight to start drying.

NOTE: In the future I will cut my eye rounds, or whatever meat I use into thinner pieces (3" thick, or less).

This would eliminate having to mix TQ with water & injecting it into the meat.

All the curing would be done from the outside of the meat.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 4, 2014)

jcj112562 said:


> I just went to Costco and picked up a couple eye of rounds to try this on.  I know where to get dried beef, but since that involves a good deal of shipping, I am going to try this.  I just made about 3 pounds of dry cured, cold smoked bacon, so cured meat here I come.  I also picked up a sirloin top to try smoking that.  Thanks for posting this recipe, Bear!
> 
> John


That's Great John!!!  And Thank You!!

In case you haven't seen it, here is what I do with Sirloin Tip Roasts:

*Rare Roast Beef (Smoked for Sammies)     *             

Bear


----------



## food junkie (Nov 4, 2014)

This must be some kind of record as this thread was started 4-1/2 years ago and still going.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 4, 2014)

food junkie said:


> This must be some kind of record as this thread was started 4-1/2 years ago and still going.


It might be---I have a few oldies that are pretty active, but this was one of my first Step by Steps.

It's gotten a lot of use.

Bear


----------



## fished (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks Bear,

I'm sure I read that and then forgot there is always so much good information on this site.  It gets hard to keep track of.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2014)

Fished said:


> Thanks Bear,
> 
> I'm sure I read that and then forgot there is always so much good information on this site.  It gets hard to keep track of.


Glad to help!!

You got that right---And lots of awesome smokes by a lot of peeps. I often worry about guys thinking I'm ignoring their smokes, but I just can't get to more than a small percentage of them!!

Bear


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 29, 2014)

I've got to keep this thread going.  My wife and I were eating out at breakfast this morning when she started raving about my sausage cream gravy.  We started sharing stories of growing up and SOS came up.  I always loved it but I haven't had chipped beef in decades.  She says "look up how to make it" so I whip out my phone, do a Google search, and this thread comes up!  The thought of making my own got my blood racing.  Thanks for following this thread Bear (no pun intended) since its creation.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 29, 2014)

Noboundaries said:


> I've got to keep this thread going.  My wife and I were eating out at breakfast this morning when she started raving about my sausage cream gravy.  We started sharing stories of growing up and SOS came up.  I always loved it but I haven't had chipped beef in decades.  She says "look up how to make it" so I whip out my phone, do a Google search, and this thread comes up!  The thought of making my own got my blood racing.  Thanks for following this thread Bear (no pun intended) since its creation.


Thank You Sir!!!

You'll love this stuff, but I like it in my special Sammies best.

A lot of people call this SOS, but that is actually made with Ground Beef. That's what we had in the Army "SOS"---Not so good.

Creamed Chipped Beef on Toast is much better than Chit on a Chingle.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Let me know if you have any questions when you're ready to make some.

Bear


----------



## squints309 (Dec 18, 2014)

Bear,

I've never done dried beef before and I'm attempting it once my eye of round has been in the cure for another 4 days. Thank you so much for posting this step-by-step process, it's made things easy (so far).  I just have one question--I butterflied my eye of round like you suggested, and now my question is, when it come time to smoke it, do I smoke it flattened out, or do I fold it back up like it was before I butterflied it? I would imagine that the cook time would be different depending on which method I used? I have a Bradley electric smoker. Thanks again for all of your help. -Squints


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2014)

squints309 said:


> Bear,
> 
> I've never done dried beef before and I'm attempting it once my eye of round has been in the cure for another 4 days. Thank you so much for posting this step-by-step process, it's made things easy (so far).  I just have one question--I butterflied my eye of round like you suggested, and now my question is, when it come time to smoke it, do I smoke it flattened out, or do I fold it back up like it was before I butterflied it? I would imagine that the cook time would be different depending on which method I used? I have a Bradley electric smoker. Thanks again for all of your help. -Squints


Definitely leave it butterflied out, or separate it into the 2 pieces at the fold.

When I split mine, I just went ahead and cut them completely in half, because it would be a pain to slice it into thin slices while it's butterflied.

It won't take long smoking, but you still want to keep it low & slow enough to get it good & smoky.

Here's one I did, where I split the Eye Round Roasts in half first. It has my Smoking schedule:

*Smoked Dried Beef #1*

Bear


----------



## squints309 (Dec 19, 2014)

Bear,

Thanks a lot. I appreciate the very useful info. One more question. I have about a 2.5 lb. eye of round that I left whole and injected, prior to reading your post about butterflying them. So I have one that's butterflied and one that is whole that's been injected like you instructed.  The whole round has just been in the cure for 1 day, can I slice it now so it's roughly the same size as my already butterflied round? This way they would all be done closer to the same time? Or is it a bad idea with the curing not to make any changes? Thanks for your help.


----------



## smoked alaskan (Dec 19, 2014)

Outstanding !  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Thanks for sharing, after I'm done making jerky for everyone for the holidays that's on my list for sure !!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2014)

squints309 said:


> Bear,
> 
> Thanks a lot. I appreciate the very useful info. One more question. I have about a 2.5 lb. eye of round that I left whole and injected, prior to reading your post about butterflying them. So I have one that's butterflied and one that is whole that's been injected like you instructed.  The whole round has just been in the cure for 1 day, can I slice it now so it's roughly the same size as my already butterflied round? This way they would all be done closer to the same time? Or is it a bad idea with the curing not to make any changes? Thanks for your help.


Personally I wouldn't do it, because you don't know how much it already absorbed, so it would probably end up with too much cure or too salty.

I would just cure both of them to the length of time the whole one needs. Then do your check on the inside of the big one. If it's red/pink all the way to center, it's good to slow smoke. The extra time on the one you butterflied won't hurt a bit.

Bear


----------



## pilch (Dec 19, 2014)

No wonder you loved your sangers (sammies) that meat looks fantastic.

Bear, can you tell me if beef rump would come out the same way or at least can I do a beef rump this way?

Cheers from D.U.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 20, 2014)

Pilch said:


> No wonder you loved your sangers (sammies) that meat looks fantastic.
> 
> Bear, can you tell me if beef rump would come out the same way or at least can I do a beef rump this way?
> 
> Cheers from D.U.


Thank You!!

Any hunk of Beef, Deer, Elk, Moose, etc, etc that doesn't have a lot of internal fat or marbling in it.

Not Pork!!!  If you do the same thing to Pork Loin, you get Canadian Bacon.

Bear


----------



## bigbuck (Dec 24, 2014)

WOW, just sliced my dried beef and this stuff was amazing, thanks for posting recipe


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2014)

bigbuck said:


> WOW, just sliced my dried beef and this stuff was amazing, thanks for posting recipe


That's Great !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm glad you like it !!

Bear


----------



## p breighner (Jan 28, 2015)

Been doing venison for a couple of years now. I do it the same way except add brown sugar and black pepper to the rub. Comes out great.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 28, 2015)

P Breighner said:


> Been doing venison for a couple of years now. I do it the same way except add brown sugar and black pepper to the rub. Comes out great.


Yup, This was my first Dried Beef Smoke. After this one, all of my Dried Beef Smokes get CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder before the Pellicle. The Brown Sugar goes in with the TQ.

Here's links to the newer ones:

*Canadian Bacon and Dried Beef*

*Smoked Dried Beef #1*

*Smoked Venison Dried Beef  *       

**New-----Dried Beef (Best Ever)  8-12-2014*

Bear


----------



## philinnm (May 29, 2015)

WAhhhhhhh. The DR just put me on a no salt regimen.... so I guess I need to ask Bear  if there is anything else I can use?

Thanks!
Phil


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2015)

PhilinNM said:


> WAhhhhhhh. The DR just put me on a no salt regimen.... so I guess I need to ask Bear  if there is anything else I can use?
> 
> Thanks!
> Phil


Well, If that was "Low" Salt, instead of "No" Salt, I would say go to Pops Dried Beef How-to, but even that has a half cup of Salt added to the curing brine.

I don't see any Dried Beef is possible without any salt at all.

Maybe just go with "Rare Roast Beef lunch meat"???

Link:

*Rare Roast Beef (Smoked for Sammies)     *  

Bear


----------



## philinnm (May 30, 2015)

Yeah, That's kinda what I thought. I was hoping for a miracle "cure".... <G>.... so lets see..... no salt diet or SDB.... you only live once, right?   Compromise!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2015)

PhilinNM said:


> Yeah, That's kinda what I thought. I was hoping for a miracle "cure".... <G>.... so lets see..... no salt diet or SDB.... you only live once, right?   Compromise!


Well, I can't tell you what to do:

I'm on a Low Salt Diet, because of my Congestive Heart Failure (Edema), so I just cut down on salt & never add any salt at the table. I stopped my diuretics entirely & am just keeping an eye on my edema, Lung congestion & GFR. So far so good.

Bear


----------



## noboundaries (May 30, 2015)

PhilinNM said:


> WAhhhhhhh. The DR just put me on a no salt regimen....
> 
> Phil


Phil, that's grounds for changing docs around here!


----------



## philinnm (May 30, 2015)

yeah, hang in there bear.....   My new BP meds have me under control, so I think I'll just try low salt, no added salt and see what happens....  gonna take some getting used to. salt adds flavor, and things are kinda bland without any.  Change Dr's? Hah, The VA won't even give me an MD, I get to see RN's, techs and PA's.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2015)

PhilinNM said:


> yeah, hang in there bear.....   My new BP meds have me under control, so I think I'll just try low salt, no added salt and see what happens....  gonna take some getting used to. salt adds flavor, and things are kinda bland without any.  Change Dr's? Hah, The VA won't even give me an MD, I get to see RN's, techs and PA's.


After cutting back on salt for awhile you don't really miss it.

Mine is a little different than most (Bet you never heard of anything like this):

My BP is 50 points higher on the left side than on the right, because of how they screwed my Aorta up. So I have to take 900 MG of Labetalol to keep my Dissected Aorta from rupturing. Then because of the right side being lower, the Labetalol takes the right side BP down too low, causing Hemiballismus and severe dizziness. The best I can do is to keep the left side at about 140/90, which makes the right side about 90/70. If I bring the left side down any lower the right side gets so low I can't even walk.

This is one of the reasons sometimes I just don't feel up to smoking.

Bear


----------



## philinnm (May 30, 2015)

Bummer. Tried cayenne?


----------



## philinnm (Jul 6, 2015)

update. did 2 eye of rounds yesterday, found a nice time saver. I cut them in half lengthwise, then in half again across the width. Ended up with 8 pieces from 2 rounds. Did the usual cure time. They were done smoking inn 8 hours! I was expecting to have to stay up late, but their internal temp hit 160 right around hour 8. Nice side benefit, they are a good size for putting on the slicer and slicing thinly.

Later!
Phil


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2015)

PhilinNM said:


> update. did 2 eye of rounds yesterday, found a nice time saver. I cut them in half lengthwise, then in half again across the width. Ended up with 8 pieces from 2 rounds. Did the usual cure time. They were done smoking inn 8 hours! I was expecting to have to stay up late, but their internal temp hit 160 right around hour 8. Nice side benefit, they are a good size for putting on the slicer and slicing thinly.
> 
> Later!
> Phil


Sounds good, Phil !!

I usually just slice them in two lengthwise. That way I don't have a bunch of pieces in the same curing bag, and have to worry about one getting most of the cure, and others not getting enough.

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Jul 6, 2015)

Yeah, I didn't do the final cut in half til after the cure. was basically checking that the cure got to the center.... and ended up with 8 pieces!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2015)

PhilinNM said:


> Yeah, I didn't do the final cut in half til after the cure. was basically checking that the cure got to the center.... and ended up with 8 pieces!


Sounds Good !!!

I got another bunch of Venison Backstraps to do soon, and they're pretty thin. I think I'll put a few pieces in each bag, but I'll massage & flip them more often than usual, to make sure they all get their share of cure.

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Jul 6, 2015)

Cool. Did some gifted Ek backstraps last year that had been butterflied. Followed the usual soak, just turning every day, and they came out fine! A different taste for sure, but everyone loved them.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 7, 2015)

PhilinNM said:


> Cool. Did some gifted Ek backstraps last year that had been butterflied. Followed the usual soak, just turning every day, and they came out fine! A different taste for sure, but everyone loved them.


Your Elk Backstraps were a bit bigger I'm sure.

Below , as you can see, the last time I did Venison Backstraps, I put 3 pieces in each bag, and flipped & massaged more often, so they all got their share of cure:

Here's that Link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/166047/venison-backstrap-dried-beef

Bear

http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0763.jpg.html


----------



## tropics (Jul 29, 2016)

Bear this looks like it has the makings of SOS for me,started one today with the dry rub going to cure 14 days. Thanks for sharing Points

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2016)

tropics said:


> Bear this looks like it has the makings of SOS for me,started one today with the dry rub going to cure 14 days. Thanks for sharing Points
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie!!

Yes you can use it for that.

I don't use it for Cream Chipped Beef on Toast very often, because I like it so much in a Sammy with American Cheese.

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## spillinpaint (Aug 2, 2016)

Just smoked this last weekend and sliced it last night. It is AMAZING!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2016)

spillinpaint said:


> Just smoked this last weekend and sliced it last night. It is AMAZING!!


That's Great !!

Glad you like it !

Bear


----------



## mjschuette (Aug 8, 2016)

I tried your recipe with goose breasts, and you would never know it wasn't beef! It turned out absolutely wonderful! Thank you! 2nd batch is now in the fridge. Can't wait for the 11 days to go by so I can get the smoker going!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 8, 2016)

mjschuette said:


> I tried your recipe with goose breasts, and you would never know it wasn't beef! It turned out absolutely wonderful! Thank you! 2nd batch is now in the fridge. Can't wait for the 11 days to go by so I can get the smoker going!


That's Great !!

I never tried it with Goose Breast, but I know you can't tell the difference between my Dried Beef and my Venison Dried Beef when I make them and slice it real thin.

I'm Real glad you're enjoying it !!

Bear


----------



## tropics (Aug 22, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> > Bear this looks like it has the makings of SOS for me,started one today with the dry rub going to cure 14 days. Thanks for sharing Points
> ...


Heres the first slice for you Bear, thanks for the post

Richie













100_4506.JPG



__ tropics
__ Aug 22, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 22, 2016)

tropics said:


> Heres the first slice for you Bear, thanks for the post
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie!!

Glad you like it !

MMMmmmm---That was good---Thanks!

Bear


----------



## pitbulmom (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh, had to get ya some Points for that! One of Hubby's favorites is Dried Beef, but the Price they want at the stores around here is rediculous!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 24, 2016)

PitBulMom said:


> Oh, had to get ya some Points for that! One of Hubby's favorites is Dried Beef, but the Price they want at the stores around here is rediculous!


Thank You Much!!!

Below is a newer Step by Step that I think you'll find even easier to follow:

*Dried Beef (Best Ever) *

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey bear,

Ever try making pemmican from this stuff?


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2017)

PhilinNM said:


> Hey bear,
> 
> Ever try making pemmican from this stuff?


No--This is so much better!!

Actually, The only Pemmican I ever had was Ground up Meat & Tallow that was Dried, without even smoking it---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The only thing good about it is it will last a lot longer, but who cares??

Seriously---If you had Pemmican, Try this & see if you ever want it again.

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks Bear, I just thought pemmican made from smoked dried beef and dried blueberries or raspberries would be a great hiking, camping, hunting etc food.  Got 4 rounds in the frig, 9 days is up tomorrow, but gonna have to leave them cure a few more days till we get back in the 50's.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 25, 2017)

PhilinNM said:


> Thanks Bear, I just thought pemmican made from smoked dried beef and dried blueberries or raspberries would be a great hiking, camping, hunting etc food.  Got 4 rounds in the frig, 9 days is up tomorrow, but gonna have to leave them cure a few more days till we get back in the 50's.


That Pemmican could be OK, but the stuff I had was no where near as good as my Dried Beef. Might depend on who & how it's made.

A few more days in cure won't hurt the Dried Beef, but the ambient temp won't hurt either. This could be smoked during any ambient temp.

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Mar 18, 2017)

Bear, ever tried this technique on turkey? I know I can just smoke turkey, but I'm thinking about "dried" and long lasting like the beef is... 

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2017)

PhilinNM said:


> Bear, ever tried this technique on turkey? I know I can just smoke turkey, but I'm thinking about "dried" and long lasting like the beef is...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Phil


I've done it on Turkey Breast a long time ago, but I Smoked it Pretty Hard. (I called it "Canadian Turkey Bacon")

It made awesome Snacking, and Pizza Topping, and wasn't bad in a Multi Bacon Sammy.

Here it is:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/98228/canadian-turkey-bacon-qview

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Mar 18, 2017)

thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2017)

PhilinNM said:


> thanks!


Hey Phil,

I Found it.

Here's that "Multi Bacon Sammy" with the "Canadian Turkey Bacon" included, that I mentioned above:

Link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/98532/bcbbbbctblt-with-qview

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Mar 19, 2017)

thanks!


----------



## philinnm (Mar 19, 2017)

thanks!


----------



## coloradobarry (Mar 25, 2017)

Looks delicious. I like eye of round for jerky. Lean and with a good grain, so it doesn't fall all apart in my backpack. Haven't yet made it in my (new) smoker.

Along w/ smoker I bought a bunch of wood chips. A bit of a mistake. You know any way to convert those chips to "dust" or functionally the same as pellets, for the AmznSmkr?

TQ = Twisted Q? If so, what version?

   Barry


----------



## dnvrdv (Mar 25, 2017)

```
[CODE]
```
[/CODE]





ColoradoBarry said:


> Looks delicious. I like eye of round for jerky. Lean and with a good grain, so it doesn't fall all apart in my backpack. Haven't yet made it in my (new) smoker.
> Along w/ smoker I bought a bunch of wood chips. A bit of a mistake. You know any way to convert those chips to "dust" or functionally the same as pellets, for the AmznSmkr?
> TQ = Twisted Q? If so, what version?
> Barry



TQ=Tender Quick curing salt. Used for curing meat like Bacon etc.  I don't know of a way to make your chips to dust, but either way I've had issues keeping my A mazen maze lit here in Colorado. I picked up one of their tubes and had no issues. Apparently the maze doesn't like our thin air...


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 25, 2017)

ColoradoBarry said:


> Looks delicious. I like eye of round for jerky. Lean and with a good grain, so it doesn't fall all apart in my backpack. Haven't yet made it in my (new) smoker.
> 
> Along w/ smoker I bought a bunch of wood chips. A bit of a mistake. You know any way to convert those chips to "dust" or functionally the same as pellets, for the AmznSmkr?
> 
> ...


Yup---Like dnvrdv said, TQ is a special mix of cure, Salt, Sugar, etc made by Morton Salt, and used for home meat curing.

If you're at High Altitude where you live, you would do better with an AMNTS (Tube Smoker from Amazing Smokers).

What Altitude are you at & where did you get your AMNPS ??

Bear


----------



## coloradobarry (Mar 25, 2017)

Thanks for the TQ intel. I'm at 6100ft elevation, where the high plains meet the foothills, and don't yet have any accessory/AMN smoking hardware for my 30" MES.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 25, 2017)

ColoradoBarry said:


> Thanks for the TQ intel. I'm at 6100ft elevation, where the high plains meet the foothills, and don't yet have any accessory/AMN smoking hardware for my 30" MES.


OK---Then at that High altitude, don't get an AMNPS (Maze Tray).

Get an AMNTS (Tube Smoker)

That will work great for you.  I would recommend the expandable one.

Bear


----------



## dnvrdv (Mar 25, 2017)

ColoradoBarry said:


> Thanks for the TQ intel. I'm at 6100ft elevation, where the high plains meet the foothills, and don't yet have any accessory/AMN smoking hardware for my 30" MES.



At 5900 here in Parker and the tube works great


----------



## philinnm (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm a little over a mile high here in Albuquerque, near the foothills, and found that I need to pack the Amazin tray tight. Then it keeps lit and does a great job. If I loose pack it, it will go out constantly. The smoke I did 2 weeks ago was for 12 hours, and each tray load lasted about 6 hours. First one was hickory, last one cherry.  Cherry is usually tougher to keep lit, but like I said, packing them tight makes a huge difference. And a full 12 hours smoke made for a great crust!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2017)

PhilinNM said:


> I'm a little over a mile high here in Albuquerque, near the foothills, and found that I need to pack the Amazin tray tight. Then it keeps lit and does a great job. If I loose pack it, it will go out constantly. The smoke I did 2 weeks ago was for 12 hours, and each tray load lasted about 6 hours. First one was hickory, last one cherry.  Cherry is usually tougher to keep lit, but like I said, packing them tight makes a huge difference. And a full 12 hours smoke made for a great crust!


I'll have to remember that Phil !!!

I always tell guys at high altitudes to get the Tube, but now I'll add "Try packing the tray tight", if they already have the AMNPS Tray, before they give up on it.

Bear


----------



## smokesontuesday (May 8, 2017)

Just grabbed 5 pounds of Eye of Round (actually bought 15 pounds but the other 10 is going to jerky) during our local big meat sale to give this a shot. Couldn't pass it up at $2.99 a pound.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2017)

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> Just grabbed 5 pounds of Eye of Round (actually bought 15 pounds but the other 10 is going to jerky) during our local big meat sale to give this a shot. Couldn't pass it up at $2.99 a pound.


That's Great !!

That $2.99 was a normal sale price about 5 years ago.---Nice Score!!

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Jun 14, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> OK guys & gals, I've been waiting to try this for a long time, and I can finally do it the way I wanted to, now that I have the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER.
> Now I can put on all the steady smoke I want to, regardless of whether I have heat going or not.
> 
> Dried Beef and American Cheese with Miracle Whip on white bread has always been my favorite "lunch-box" sammie. That's what I carried on construction jobs, Beth Steel jobs, and cabinetmaking jobs.
> ...



All the pics are gone.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2021)

philinnm said:


> All the pics are gone.....




Sorry about that Phil !!
I'll see if I can locate replacement Pics.
Meanwhile, here's another one Very Similar, with Pics:
Smoked Dried Beef #1

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Jun 14, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Sorry about that Phil !!
> I'll see if I can locate replacement Pics.
> Meanwhile, here's another one Very Similar, with Pics:
> Smoked Dried Beef #1
> ...


Thanks! I've made this many times, so I don't really need them but I thought you should know.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 15, 2021)

philinnm said:


> Thanks! I've made this many times, so I don't really need them but I thought you should know.




And I appreciate the "Heads Up"!!
Thank You Much.

Bear


----------

